# الداخلية: الاحتفالات بمحمد محمود غير سلمية وسنتصدى لأى اعتداءات!!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* 

أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بيانا منذ قليل، أكدت فيه عن تحميلها الداعين للتجمع والتظاهر غدا الاثنين بمناسبة الاحتفال بمرور عام على أحداث شارع محمد محمود، ما قد سيحدث من تداعيات، وأوضحت أن تلك الدعوات بعضها يحرض للتعدى على المنشآت الشرطية، ووصفت تلك الدعوات بالمغرضة.

 وأضافت وزارة الداخلية فى بيانها أنها لاحظت خلال الفترة الأخيرة وجود دعوات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك بقصد التجمع، غدا الاثنين، وبعضها يحرض للتعدى على المنشآت الشرطية، وأشار البيان إلى أن وزارة الداخلية سبق وأكدت فى أكثر من مناسبة أنها تؤمن إيماناً راسخاً بحرية التعبير عن الرأى بصورة سلمية فى إطار من الشرعية والقانون ودون الاعتداء على حرية الآخرين ومصالحهم أو تهديد المنشآت أو المرافق العامة.

 وأكدت الوزارة فى بيانها، أن جهوداً أمنية مضنية قد بُذلت خلال الفترة الماضية، وقدم خلالها رجال الشرطة العديد من الشهداء والمصابين لإعادة الأمن والاستقرار إيماناً منهم بحق مواطنيهم ووطنهم عليهم فى تحقيق أمنهم، وأوضحت أنه حرصاً منها على سلامة وتأمين المنشآت الشرطية والمهمة فقد تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة لتحديد المحرضين ومنع الاعتداء أو اقتحام المنشآت ومواجهة ذلك بكل حسم وقوة وفقاً للقانون.

 وحملت وزارة الداخلية فى بيانها الداعين لتلك المظاهرات التى وصفتها بأنها غير سلمية مسئولية ما قد يحدث من تداعيات تحركاتهم، وأهابت بأبناء الوطن الشرفاء عدم الانسياق وراء تلك الدعوات المغرضة حفاظاً على أمن واستقرار البلاد خلال تلك المرحلة، والتى تستلزم تضافر جهود جميع أبناء الوطن .*
اليوم السابع


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يستر
شكرا جداااا
سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

* بدء فعاليات إحياء ذكرى"محمد محمود" بصلاة الغائب على الشهداء

أغلق عدد من المتظاهرين صباح اليوم الاثنين، شارع محمد محمود من الاتجاهين باستخدام الحواجز الحديدية، ومنعوا مرور السيارات، لإحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود، والتى راح ضحيتها المئات من القتلى والمصابين.

ولطخ المتظاهرون أرضيه شارع محمد محمود، بدهان أحمر، للتعبير عن دماء الشهداء التى سالت خلال أحداث "محمد محمود"، كما أشعلوا النيران فى بعض الأخشاب، وتجمعوا حولها للتدفئة والتغلب على برودة الجو، بالإضافة إلى كونه يذكرهم بأحداث محمد محمود.

كان عدد من المتظاهرين، قد صلوا صلاة الفجر جماعة، بشارع محمد محمود، قبل أن يصلوا صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء الثورة، ووضعوا نعشا رمزيا ملفوفا بعلم مصر خلال الصلاة.

يذكر أن أحداث محمد محمود تبعت جمعة الإسلاميين التى دعت إليها القوى الإسلامية بميدان التحرير فى 18 نوفمبر من العام الماضى، حيث اشتبكت قوات الأمن المركزى بمصابى الثورة المعتصمين بالميدان.

وكانت الأحداث قد شهدت اشتباكات بين الألتراس وقوات الأمن المركزى وأصيب العديد من المتظاهرين فى أعينهم، وقدم بعدها الضابط أحمد الشناوى للمحاكمة بتهمة التصويب على أعين المتظاهرين.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء بالتحرير..وإعادة إغلاق شارع الشيخ ريحان بذكرى أحداث محمد محمود

يشهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الهدوء، ووجود عدد من الشباب، استعداداً لإحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*العشرات يتوافدون على شارع محمد محمود لإحياء ذكرى الشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعا طلاب الاشتراكيين الثوريين بجامعة حلوان، صباح اليوم، زملاءهم إلى التحرك فى مسيرة تطوف الجامعة، ثم تتجه إلى شارع محمد محمود، عن طريق المترو، مؤكدين أنهم مازالوا عازمين على استكمال الثورة وعلى استرداد حقوق الشهداء وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*شهدت دار القضاء العالى إجراءات أمنية مشددة، تحسباً لمحاولة اقتحام المتظاهرين المبنى أو مكتب النائب العام فى الذكرى السنوية لأحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يحفظ  مصر وشعبها


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*هيومن رايتس ووتش تطالب بسرعة عقاب المسئولين عن أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعطيل الدراسة فى 5 مدارس بالتحرير بسبب إحياء ذكرى "محمد محمود"

أصدرت وزارة التربية والتعليم قراراً بتعطيل الدراسة اليوم فى مدارس "الحواياتى الثانوية بنات والفلكى الإعدادية بنات والمعاملات التجارية بنات والقريبة الإعدادية بنات وعابدين الثانوية بنات"، وذلك لوجود أعداد من المواطنين الذين يقومون بإحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود، والتى وقعت فى نفس هذا اليوم من العام الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يتسلقون الكتلة الخراسانية الموجودة فى "محمد محمود" 

زحف عدد من المتظاهرين إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية من شارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من محمد محمود،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأت منذ قليل فعاليات إحياء الذكرى الأولى لأحداث محمد محمود، حيث تجمع العشرات أمام صورة الشهيد مينا دانيال المرسومة بوسط شارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتشار الأمن المركزى بمحيط وزارة الداخلية لتأمينها بذكرى محمد محمود

بدأت منذ قليل سيارات الأمن المركزى ومدرعات رجال الشرطة فى التوافد لمقر وزارة الداخلية، حيث انتشرت السيارات فى محيط الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة من محمد محمود تجوب التحرير بهتاف "يسقط الشاويش.. يسقط الدرويش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلق العشرات من طلاب جامعة القاهرة، المنتمين لعدد من الحركات السياسية، فى مسيرة طافت أرجاء الجامعة، فى الذكرى الأولى لأحداث محمد محمود، مطالبين بالقصاص لضحايا وشهداء تلك الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة قادمة من كوبرى قصر النيل تتجه إلى محمد محمود لإحياء الذكرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*منع أفراد الأمن المدنى بجامعة القاهرة طلاب جامعتى عين شمس وحلوان من الدخول إلى مقر الجامعة مما أجبر الطلاب على تغير اتجاه مسيرتهم لكى يتمكنوا من الانضمام لمسيرة طلاب جامعة القاهرة الذين ينتظرونهم داخل الجامعة استعدادا لانطلاق مسيرتهم إلى شارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*توافد المئات من طلاب الجامعات الخاصة وعين شمس وحلوان أمام البوابة الرئيسية لجامعة القاهرة، استعدادا لانطلاق مسيرة الطلاب إلى شارع محمد محمود إحياء لذكرى شهداء الأحداث التى شهدها الشارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة من أمام جامعة القاهرة تضم الآلاف من طلاب جامعات عين شمس والقاهرة وحلوان، وعدد من الجامعات الخاصة متجهة إلى وزارة الداخلية لإحياء ذكرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات المتظاهرين يطلقون الشماريخ فى التحرير.. ويهتفون ضد الشرطة

يتوجه المتظاهرون إلى ناحية شارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من ميدان التحرير والمؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية، حيث قام المتظاهرون بإطلاق الشماريخ فى الهواء وتسلق عدد منهم الجدار الخراسانى الموجود فى نهاية الشارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة القوى الثورية لإحياء ذكرى محمد محمود من جامع الاستقامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*شلل مرورى بمحيط الدقى بسبب مسيرة طلاب الجامعات*


----------



## noraa (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تصدقوا انتوا عيال فاضية علشان البلد بتخرب وانتوا بتحتفلوا بزمتكم بتحتفلوا باية باشباب اللى ماتت ولا الثورة اللى تفرح اللى جابت مرسى وقنديل والخراب المستعجل اللى احنا فية ولا اقول لكم انتوا اكيد بتحتفلوا بالدستور اللى يفرح الى بيكفرونا فية


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى شارع محمد محمود مسيرة قادمة من محافظة الإسكندرية، ضمت أعضاء الحملة الشعبية لدعم مطالب التغيير، وعدد من النشطاء السياسيين وأنصار التيار الشعبى المصرى بالمحافظة، وأعضاء الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو محمد محمود يحاولون الوصول للداخلية ويرشقون الأمن بالحجارة

حاول عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، هدم الكتل الخرسانية الموجودة بنهاية الشارع مستخدمين القطع الحديدية، فى محاولة للوصول إلى وزارة الداخلية. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو محمد محمود يطلقون الشماريخ بعد نجاحهم فى هدم الخرسانة

نجح المتظاهرون فى شارع محمد محمود فى هدم بعض الكتل الخرسانية الموجودة بنهاية شارع يوسف الجندى، المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، حيث قام بعض الملثمين باستخدام الحبال فى إسقاط الكتل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الاشتراكى": مظاهرات اليوم وفاء للشهداء.. ونرفض أى محاولات للتخريب

قال أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان، وكيل مؤسسى الحزب الاشتراكى ورئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، إن ذكر أحداث محمد محمود يعد بمثابة يوم وفاء للشهداء، ورسالة مفادها أن الشعب المصرى ما زال يتذكرهم بحقوقهم التى ما زالت مهدورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصول آلاف الطلاب إلى التحرير لإحياء ذكرى "محمد محمود"

وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة حاشدة تضم الآلاف من الطلاب إلى ميدان التحرير، لإحياء ذكرى شهداء محمد محمود، والتى كانت قد انطلقت من أمام جامعة القاهرة فى الساعة 3 عصراً،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة ضمت ما يزيد على 400 متظاهر مقر حركة 6 إبريل بقيادة الناشط اليسارى، كمال خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات متبادلة بالحجارة بين الداخلية ومتظاهرى محمد محمود

قام عدد من المتظاهرين برشق قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بشارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود بالحجارة والزجاجات والشماريخ، فردت عليهم قوات الأمن المتواجدة أمام الوزارة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون الشماريخ فى شارع يوسف الجندى*


*تتواصل الاشتباكات بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، ما أدى لسقوط ما يقرب من 5 متظاهرين نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة، حيث تم نقلهم لتلقى الإسعافات الأولية بميدان التحرير عبر الدراجات النارية، فيما طالب عدد من المتظاهرين بإقامة مستشفى ميدانى داخل ميدان التحرير لإسعاف المصابين جراء الاشتباكات.

 فيما تم قطع الكهرباء عن شارع يوسف الجندى المؤدى لمبنى وزارة الداخلية، وأشعل عدد من المتظاهرين الشماريخ ورددوا الهتافات المناهضة لوزارة الداخلية، فى حين قاموا بإزالة جزء من الحائط الإسمنتى ويعملون على إزالة بقيته.*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مصر بلد العجائب فى التظاهرات فعلا
مفيش حاجة حصلت او مناسبة  وعملو ليها ومظاهرات


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*المشكله كلها بسبب بطء العداله ومش هقول انعدامها وعدم الاستماع للمطالب اللى مينفعش نتجاهلها
يعنى مثلا قناص العيون اللى عليه دليل ادانه ومقبوض عليه ومن تأجيل لتأجيل ومفيش حكم اتنفذ يشفى غليل
والالافات اللى اتصابوا ولا ماتوا فى محمد محمود ولا كأنهم فيرااااان حتى محدش عبرهم 
وحتى المصابين اللى سافر بره يتعالج ولما فاتورته تقلت رجعوه واللى فى غيبوبه من يومها ومحدش فكر يسفره يتعالج بره وغيرها وغيرها من الاسباب اللى مخليه الشباب دى قنابل موقوته فى اى لحظه ممكن تنفجر فى مورسى وقنديله .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر بين المتظاهرين والأمن بشارع الفلكى

تبادل عدد من المتظاهرين، وقوات الأمن إلقاء الحجارة بشارع الفلكى المؤدى لمبنى وزارة الداخلية، وألقى عدد من المتظاهربن قنابل مولوتوف على قوات الأمن،التى ردت بإلقاء الحجارة، واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين والشرطة. 

 وارتدى عدد من المتظاهرين دروعا بلاستيكية لحمايتهم من الحجارة، وأشعلوا الشماريخ لإنارة الشارع بعد انقطاع النور داخله، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الداخلية بلطجية".*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 نوفمبر 2012)

من شارع محمد محمود ليوسف الجندى للفلكى 

*دونا*
هو إنتى النهاردة مراسلة لشوارع الداخلية بس !!!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> من شارع محمد محمود ليوسف الجندى للفلكى
> 
> *دونا*
> هو إنتى النهاردة مراسلة لشوارع الداخلية بس !!!!!!!



*هههههههههههه ايووووون وظيفه حلوه وعاجبانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة بـ"النعوش" بمحمد محمود واستمرار الاشتباكات حول الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشفى ميدانى بشارع يوسف الجندى وزيادة حدة الاشتباكات بمحمد محمود


أقام عدد من الأطباء مستشفى ميدانى فى شارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، لتقديم الإسعافات الأولية وعلاج المصابين جراء الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين لإبعادهم عن الوزارة

تراجع المئات من المتظاهرين من أمام مبنى وزارة الداخلية إلى ميدان التحرير بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*إصابة ضابط و3 مجندين فى اشتباكات شارع يوسف الجندى

تتواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الداخلية بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، حيث علم "اليوم السابع" أن الاشتباكات أسفرت عن وقوع إصابات فى صفوف ضباط الداخلية،*


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "محمد محمود" يرفعون لافتة "ممنوع دخول الإخوان" على مدخل الشارع

*
*11/19/2012   7:27 PM​*
*




*
* إسلام عزت*

* 	رفع المتظاهرون لافتة كبيرة على مدخل الشارع مكتوب عليها "ممنوع دخول   الإخوان".. وقبل بدء الاشتباكات المندلعة حاليا بين المتظاهرين والشرطة،   رفع متظاهرون لافتة كبيرة أعلى الجدار العازل بشارع يوسف الجندي، الرابط   بين شارعي محمد محمود والشيخ، كُتب عليها "رسالة إلى الوالي.. الثورة   قادمة". *



* 	كما رفع متظاهرون فرادى لافتات عدة منددة بحكم الرئيس محمد مرسي وبجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين، أبرزها "مصر مقبرة الإخوان.. يسقط الشاويش والدراويش""   و"يسقط حكم المرشد" و"كفاية يا مرسي سيبها للي يعمرها" و"يسقط الشاويش   والدراويش *



*  	 وردد المتظاهرون عدد من الهتافات أبرزها "بيع  بيع بيع.. الثورة يا بديع"  و"خيرت شاطر حلق حوش.. مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش"  و"يابديع قول لأخوك..  الثوار هيعدموك" و"أفرح أفرح يا مبارك.. مرسي بيكمل  مشوارك".*



* 	يذكر أن الآلاف من المتظاهرين يحيون بدءا من اليوم الذكرى الأولى للمجزرة التي شهدها شارع محمد محمود في 19 نوفمبر من العام الماضي. *








* الفجر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

_*المتظاهرون يصلون للداخلية من شارع "نوبار".. وإغلاق المحال التجارية

توجه مئات المتظاهرين من شارع محمد محمود إلى شارع نوبار، ليتمكنوا من الوقوف تحت أسوار وزارة الداخلية*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*حريق محدود بمدرسة بشارع يوسف الجندى نتيجة إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف

نشب حريق محدود بمدرسة القربية الإعدادية بشارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، نتيجة إلقاء المتظاهرين زجاجات المولوتوف على قوات الأمن المركزى، وتم السيطرة عليه من قبل الحماية المدنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير "المنيرة العام": المستشفى استقبل 20مصابا فى اشتباكات محمد محمود

أكد الدكتور محمد شوقى، مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام، أن المستشفى استقبل حتى الآن 20 حالة إصابة فى الاشتباكات الجارية حاليا بشارع محمد محمود وبجوار وزارة الداخلية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاشتباكات أسفرت عن إصابة 3 ضباط و5 مجندين..
الداخلية: عناصر رشقت القوات بالحجارة والمولوتوف وملتزمون بضبط النفس*

*
أكدت وزارة الداخلية، أن عددًا من المشاركين فى التظاهرات اليوم، الاثنين، إحياءً لذكرى أحداث شارع محمد محمود، وتحديدا من بين المتواجدين بشارع يوسف الجندى، الواصل بين شارعى محمد محمود، والشيخ ريحان، المؤدى إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية، والمتواجد به حاجز من البلوكات الخرسانية منذ فترة طويلة كإجراء تأمينى، قاموا بهدم أجزاء من الحاجز واجتيازه والاقتراب من القوت المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية بشارع الشيخ ريحان، ورشقها بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف وإطلاق بعض الشماريخ على القوات ثم الارتداد مرة أخرى إلى شارع محمد محمود خوفًا من ضبطهم.

 وأوضحت الوزارة، فى بيان لها، أصدرته مساء اليوم، الاثنين، أن المسيرات والتظاهرات التى حدثت قد اتسمت بالسلمية، وجاءت فى إطار المناشدات التى وجهتها وزارة الداخلية للمواطنين المشاركين فى تلك المسيرات فى بيانين سابقين.

 وأشارت الوزارة فى بيانها إلى أن تلك الاشتباكات أسفرت عن إصابة ثلاثة من الضباط وخمسة من المجندين بجروح وكدمات وحروق متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى، موضحة أن القوات التزمت تجاه تلك الاعتداءات بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، حيث قام بعض المتظاهرين باقتحام مدرسة إعدادية بشارع يوسف الجندى، وإشعال النيران ببعض الأثاث، وقامت القوات بإبعادهم وإطفاء الحريق قبل تفاقمه، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة للانتقال والوقوف على حقيقة تلك الأحداث.

 وفى نهاية البيان ناشدت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية، القوى الثورية والسياسية إبعاد المتجمعين عن شارع يوسف الجندى، ومنعهم من تجاوز الحواجز الأمنية، وأن وزارة الداخلية على يقين من أن المصريين يدركون بوعيهم حقيقة تلك الأحداث المفتعلة والهدف منها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*عرض فيلم توثيقى لأحداث محمد محمود بميدان التحرير

نظم العشرات من الشباب المستقلين عرض فيلم توثيقى لأحداث محمد محمود ومسيرة بنعش رمزى بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارعى محمد محمود ويوسف الجندى*

*شهد شارع يوسف الجندي المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود اشتباكات بين والمتظاهرين قامت على إثرها قوات الأمن المركزي بإطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.

وأعقب ذلك قيام المتظاهرين برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف وسادت حالة من الكر والفر داخل شارع محمد محمود .

ومن ناحية أخرى، أصيب العشرات من المتظاهرين بحالات من الاختناق؛ نتيجة إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وجروح قطعية بالرأس ومناطق متفرقة بالجسم إثر تراشق الحجارة .

وأكد مراسل شبكة رصد الإخبارية أن المتظاهرين بدأوا الآن في هدم السور الموجود في شارع الشيخ ريحان المؤدى لوزارة الداخلية 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمني بوزارة الداخلية بأن المسيرات والتظاهرات التي انطلقت اليوم الإثنين إحياء لذكرى أحداث شارع محمد محمود قد اتسمت بالسلمية, وجاءت في إطار المناشدات التي وجهتها وزارة الداخلية للمواطنين المشاركين في تلك المسيرات في بيانين سابقين.

وأوضح في بيان صادر مساء اليوم أنه تواجد عدد من المشاركين بشارع يوسف الجندي الواصل بين شارعي محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان المؤدي إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية، والذي يوجد به حاجز من البلوكات الخرسانية منذ فترة طويلة كأحد الإجراءات التأمينية، وقاموا بهدم أجزاء من الحاجز واجتيازه والاقتراب من القوات المكلفة بتأمين مبنى الوزارة بشارع الشيخ ريحان ورشقها بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف وإطلاق بعض الشماريخ عليها، ثم الارتداد مرة أخرى إلى شارع محمد محمود خشية ضبطهم.

وأوضح البيان أن ذلك أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة من الضباط وخمسة من المجندين بجروح وكدمات وحروق متفرقة بالجسم وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى، وقد التزمت القوات تجاه تلك الاعتداءات بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، كما قام بعضهم باقتحام مدرسة إعدادية بشارع يوسف الجندي وإشعال النيران ببعض الأثاث، وقامت القوات بإبعادهم وإطفاء الحريق قبل تفاقمه، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة للانتقال والوقوف على حقيقة تلك الأحداث.

وناشدت الأجهزة الأمنية القوى الثورية والسياسية إبعاد المتجمعين عن شارع يوسف الجندي ومنعهم من تجاوز الحواجز الأمنية، مؤكدة يقينها من أن المصريين يدركون بوعيهم حقيقة تلك الأحداث المفتعلة والهدف منها.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح الدكتور هشام أبو عيشة مدير الاستقبال والطوارئ بمستشفى قصر العيني بأن المستشفى استقبلت مصابا واحدا خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت مساء اليوم الاثنين بشارع محمد محمود.

وقال أبو عيشة إن المتظاهر مصاب بكدمات وجروح نتيجة تعرضه للرشق بالحجارة، وقد قام الأطباء بقسم الاستقبال بعمل كافة الإسعافات والفحوصات اللازمة له، وحالته مستقرة.

كان الدكتور محمد شوقي مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام صرح بأن المستشفى استقبلت 20 مصابا خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت مساء اليوم /الاثنين/ بشارع محمد محمود ومحيط وزارة الداخلية حتى الآن وحالتهم جميعا مستقرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاشتباكات مازالت مستمرة بين المتظاهرين وجنود الأمن المركزي في محيط الجدار العازل بتقاطع شارع "الشيخ ريحان" شارع "يوسف الجندي"، وحالة من الكر والفر والفزع بين المتظاهرين بشارع "يوسف الجندي" في بعض الأحيان.

 هذا وتم استخدام المولوتوف من قبل المتظاهرين ضد قوات الأمن المركزي، وفي المقابل أستخدم الأخير الحجارة والخرطوش ضد المتظاهرين.

 كما يوجد  العديد من السلاسل البشرية التي تحيط بالمستشفى الميدان في شارع "يوسف الجندي"، وذلك  لتسهيل حركة دخول وخروج الدراجات البخارية التي تقل المصابين تمهيدا لإسعافهم، أما الحالات الحرجة فيتم نقلها عن طريق عربات الإسعاف الموجودة أمام المستشفي الميداني.

 والجميع يردد هتاف واحد هو "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، مع وجود الابواق ذات الصوت المرتفع، ودقات الطبول.

 وعلى الجانب الآخر، يوجد مجموعة من المستقلين بميدان التحرير يقومون بعرض سينمائي يلتف حوله العشرات، وذلك لعرض أخر لحظات حياة الشهداء وصورهم، مع وجود بعض أسر الشهداء.


وتعلق لافتة كبيرة بشارع "محمد محمود" مكتوب عليها "ممنوع دخول الإخوان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل الان المتظاهرون يقطعون شارع القصر العينى ويحطمون كاميرات المراقبة 
    2012-11-19 21:38:31     





*​*قام    المتظاهرون بقطع شارع القصر العينى، بوضع الحواجز الحديدية التابعة   للمرور  أمام مجلس الشورى، حيث يتظاهر العشرات أمام مجلس الشورى ضد جماعة   الاخوان  المسلميين. *​* 
وردد  المتظاهرون هتافات   منددة بالجماعة وذراعها السياسي - حزب الحرية والعدالة،  منها ''يسقط يسقط   حكم المرشد''، '' ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار''، كما رفعوا  لافتات مكتوب   عليها ''ممنوع دخول الاخوان''. ​ 

وقام  عدد المتظاهرون بتحطيم   كاميرات المراقبة الموجودة بمبنى المجمع العلمى،  حتى لا تقوم بتصويرهم  وهم  يهدمون الجدار العازل، فيما تزايدت أعداد  المتظاهرين المتواجدين  بشارع  الشيخ ريحان، محاولين تحطيم الجدار الفولازى  وسط تبادل القاء  الحجارة بين  بعض المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.​ 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عاجل  من الاسكندرية وإنزال علم الداخلية
    2012-11-19 21:40:20        




 
    في تطور جديد للمسيرات التي تشهدها مدينة الإسكندرية منذ قليل، والتي  يشارك بها المئات من المتظاهرين، الذين قاموا بالمرور من أمام قسم شرطة  سيدي جابر، قام المشاركون في المسيرات بإنزال علم وزارة الداخلية من فوق  القسم، الذي قالوا إنه من أكثر الأقسام التي شهدت عمليات تعذيب في العهد  السابق، ومنها حادث قتل الشهيد خالد سعيد، بينما تمت ترقية رئيس مباحث  القسم وقتها إلى رئيس مباحث أكبر قسام المدينة بباب شرقي في العهد الحالي  (عهد الرئيس مرسي). 

    وقام المتظاهرون بإنزال العلم الخاص بوزارة الداخلية من فوق القسم، بينما  قام ضباط وأفراد القسم بإغلاق الباب الحديدي للقسم عليهم خشية وقوع  اشتباكات بين الجانبين. 

    وفي تطور لاحق، وعند وصول المتظاهرين إلى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، فوجئوا  بتمركز أعداد كبيرة من قوات الأمن المركزي والقوات الخاصة، الذين استقبلوا  المتظاهرين بمطاردتهم في الشوارع المحيطة بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وتمكنوا  من إلقاء القبض على أربعة منهم، لم يتم التوصل لأسمائهم بعد، بينما اضطر  المتظاهرون إلى القيام بإشعال النيران في عدد من صناديق القمامة الموجودة  بالشوارع، وقاموا بوضعها بمنتصف الطريق لمنع القوات من الوصول إليهم. وما  زالت عمليات الكر والفر مستمرة بين الجانبين حتى الآن. 


    بوابة الاهرام  ​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": إصابة 28 شخصاً نتيجة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والآمن بمحمد محمود*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]8KJcKg78MRA#![/YOUTUBE]

 لسه مسخناش اهو والبورصه خسرت 10 مليار جنيه 
ولسه ....
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]6D20bZlQt2s[/YOUTUBE]
**محمد المصرى

 	صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزارة  الداخلية بأنه مساء اليوم الاثنين  تواجد عدد من المشاركين بشارع يوسف  الجندى الواصل بين شارعى محمد محمود  والشيخ ريحان المؤدى إلى مقر وزارة  الداخلية ، والذى يوجد به حاجز من  البلوكات الخرسانية منذ فترة طويلة كأحد  الإجراءات التأمينية.​  	 وقام المتظاهرين بهدم أجزاء من الحاجز وإجتيازه والإقتراب من القوات   المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية بشارع الشيخ ريحان ورشقها بالحجارة   وزجاجات المولوتوف وإطلاق بعض الشماريخ عليها ثم الإرتداد مرة أخرى إلى   شارع محمد محمود خشية ضبطهم.​  	وعرضت الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية فيديو يكشف اعتداءات المتظاهرين على قوات الداخلية بالمولوتوف والشماريخ.​   	 وأكد مسئول المركز الاعلامى بوزارة الداخلية أن أحداث محمد محمود أسفرت   عن إصابة ثلاثة من الضباط وخمسة من المجندين بجروح وكدمات وحروق متفرقة   بالجسم ، وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى.​   	 وأضاف المسئول الامنى أن قوات الداخلية إلتزمت تجاه تلك الإعتداءات أقصى   درجات ضبط النفس، كما قام بعضهم بإقتحام مدرسة إعدادية بشارع يوسف الجندى  ،  وإشعال النيران ببعض الآثاث ، وقامت القوات بإبعادهم وإطفاء الحريق قبل   تفاقمه، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة للإنتقال والوقوف على حقيقة تلك  الأحداث .​  	وناشدت الأجهزة الأمنية القوى الثورية والسياسية إبعاد المتجمعين عن شارع يوسف الجندى ومنعهم من تجاوز الحواجز​  	الأمنية .



الفجر
​* 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح الدكتور وائل على طبيب بالعيادة الميدانية بشارع يوسف الجندى، أنه تلقى حتى الآن 70 حالة اختناق و25 حالة بجروح قطعية و100 كدمة وحالتى كسر وحالة إصابة بخرطوش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعزيزات أمنية أمام "الاتحادية" تحسباً لخروج مسيرات إلى القصر

عززت قوات الأمن الخاصة بتأمين قصر الاتحادية من تواجدها أمام القصر مساء اليوم الاثنين، وذلك تحسبا لخروج أى مسيرات من شارع محمد محمود إلى القصر فى ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى، أن النيابة العامة بدأت التحقيق فى أحداث اشتباكات محمد محمود، التى اندلعت منذ قليل، فى الذكرى الأولى لاشتباكات الشارع، عقب أحداث ثورة 25 يناير،*


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحداث محمد محمود*

*بالصور.. النيابة العامة تبدأ التحقيق فى  اشتباكات محمد محمود.. "الصحة" تعلن إصابة 28 شخصاً نتيجة الاشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين والأمن.. الداخلية: عناصر رشقت القوات بالحجارة والمولوتوف  وملتزمون بضبط النفس*

                           الإثنين، 19 نوفمبر  2012 - 23:58




أحداث محمد محمود                         
 تصوير ماهر إسكندر


 
أكد مصدر أمنى، أن النيابة العامة بدأت التحقيق فى أحداث اشتباكات  محمد محمود، التى اندلعت منذ قليل، فى الذكرى الأولى لاشتباكات الشارع،  عقب أحداث ثورة 25 يناير، وانتقل فريق من النيابة للشارع للمعاينة على أرض  الواقع.

كما تحقق النيابة فى إصابة ضابط و5 مجندين فى أحداث الاشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الداخلية، بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، نتيجة إلقاء قنابل  المولوتوف فى شارع يوسف الجندى من قبل المتظاهرين.

أعلن الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، عن إصابة 28 شخصا حتى  الآن، نتيجة الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة بشارع  محمد محمود، مشيرا إلى أن الإصابات تراوحت ما بين كدمات وسحجات نتيجة  التراشق بالحجارة.

وقال سلطان أن المصابين تم تحويلهم جميعا للمستشفيات، 24 منهم للمنيرة،  ومصاب لمستشفى القصر العينى الفرنساوى، و3 مصابين إلى مستشفى الهلال.

ونظم العشرات من الشباب المستقلين عرض فيلم توثيقى لأحداث محمد محمود ومسيرة بنعش رمزى بميدان التحرير. 

ويقدم العرض شهادة عائلة الشهيد حسام حمدى خليفة والشهيد أحمد صالح حول  أحداث الثورة، وتقوم عائلات الشهداء من خلاله بإرسال رسالة للرئيس محمد  مرسى، يطالبونه فيها بحق أولادهم مثلما وعد، كما يحكون عن قصة استشهاد  أبنائهم وكيف عاشوها.

وينتقل العرض الذى يتجمع المئات لمشاهدته فى الميدان إلى جمع شهادات من بعض  الذين شاركوا فى أحداث محمد محمود كنوع من التوثيق بالصوت والصورة فى ذكرى  الأحداث. 

وأكد الشباب الذين قاموا بتنظيم المسيرة والعرض أنهم غير تابعين لأى جهة أو  تكتل، وأنهم مجموعة مكونة من حوالى 30 شابا تحاول العمل فقط لدعم الثورة،  منوهين أنهم اختاروا النعش الرمزى للشهداء يعلوه كرسى الحكم كوسيلة لجذب  الانتباه، وتوصيل فكرة أن الحاكم أتى على دماء الشهداء.

أكدت وزارة الداخلية، أن عددًا من المشاركين فى التظاهرات اليوم، الاثنين،  إحياءً لذكرى أحداث شارع محمد محمود، وتحديدا من بين المتواجدين بشارع يوسف  الجندى، الواصل بين شارعى محمد محمود، والشيخ ريحان، المؤدى إلى مقر وزارة  الداخلية، والمتواجد به حاجز من البلوكات الخرسانية منذ فترة طويلة كإجراء  تأمينى، قاموا بهدم أجزاء من الحاجز واجتيازه والاقتراب من القوت المكلفة  بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية بشارع الشيخ ريحان، ورشقها بالحجارة وزجاجات  المولوتوف وإطلاق بعض الشماريخ على القوات ثم الارتداد مرة أخرى إلى شارع  محمد محمود خوفًا من ضبطهم.

وأوضحت الوزارة، فى بيان لها، أصدرته مساء اليوم، الاثنين، أن المسيرات  والتظاهرات التى حدثت قد اتسمت بالسلمية، وجاءت فى إطار المناشدات التى  وجهتها وزارة الداخلية للمواطنين المشاركين فى تلك المسيرات فى بيانين  سابقين.

وأشارت الوزارة فى بيانها إلى أن تلك الاشتباكات أسفرت عن إصابة ثلاثة من  الضباط وخمسة من المجندين بجروح وكدمات وحروق متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقلهم إلى  المستشفى، موضحة أن القوات التزمت تجاه تلك الاعتداءات بأقصى درجات ضبط  النفس، حيث قام بعض المتظاهرين باقتحام مدرسة إعدادية بشارع يوسف الجندى،  وإشعال النيران ببعض الأثاث، وقامت القوات بإبعادهم وإطفاء الحريق قبل  تفاقمه، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة للانتقال والوقوف على حقيقة تلك الأحداث.

وفى نهاية البيان ناشدت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية، القوى الثورية  والسياسية إبعاد المتجمعين عن شارع يوسف الجندى، ومنعهم من تجاوز الحواجز  الأمنية، وأن وزارة الداخلية على يقين من أن المصريين يدركون بوعيهم حقيقة  تلك الأحداث المفتعلة والهدف منها.

تراجع المئات من المتظاهرين من أمام مبنى وزارة الداخلية إلى ميدان التحرير بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع. 

وكانت مسيرة كبيرة مكونة من مئات الشباب تحركت من شارع محمد محمود إلى  وزارة الداخلية محاوله اقتحامها، مما زاد الضغط على القوات ليردو بإطلاق  القنابل المسيلة للدموع، لإبعادهم عن الوزارة، مما دفع المتظاهرين إلى  التراجع. 

وفى ذات السياق، قام بعض المتظاهرين بالرد من خلال إشعال النيران على سور مبنى وزارة الداخلية.

فيما نظم المتظاهرون المتواجدون بشارع محمد محمود، مسيرة بالنعوش للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء موقعة محمد محمود، من قيادات الداخلية. 

وقاد كمال خليل، مؤسس حزب العمال والفلاحين، المسيرة مرددا هتافات "هما  اتنين مالهومش أمان العسكر والإخوان"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "بيع بيع  الثورة يا بديع". 

وأطلق عدد من المتظاهرين عددًا من الشماريخ والألعاب النارية وتتواصل  الاشتباكات بشارع يوسف الجندى، حيث يسعى المتظاهرون لإزالة بقية الحائط  الأسمنتى، الذى يمنعهم من الوصول إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية.


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بقصر العينى وإلقاء كثيف للغازات المسيلة للدموع *

                           الثلاثاء، 20 نوفمبر  2012 - 01:00






اشتباكات محمد محمود                         
 كتب – محمود عثمان وحسن مجدى ومحمد غزالى 


 
ارتفعت حدة الاشتباكات بشارع قصر العينى، حيث قامت قوات الأمن  بإلقاء عدد كبير من قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، والتى وصل تأثيرها إلى  ميدان التحرير، مما أدى إلى حدوث حالات إغماء وتراجع المتظاهرين من محيط  مجلسى الشعب والشورى والوزراء إلى الميدان وأمام شارع قصر العينى وفر البعض  إلى الشوارع الفرعية.

يذكر أن المتظاهرين كانوا قد وسعوا نطاق الاشتباكات إلى شارع القصر العينى،  مما زاد الضغط على قوات الأمن وسادت حالة من الكر والفر بينهم.


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر بين الأمن ومتظاهرى محمد محمود وإطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع*

                           الثلاثاء، 20 نوفمبر  2012 - 00:37




احداث محمد محمود                         
 كتب محمود عثمان وحسن مجدى ومحمد غزالى


 
يشهد شارع قصر العينى ومحيط منطقة مجلس الوزراء وشارع يوسف الجندى  المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية حالة من الكر والفر  بين المتظاهرين الذين يقومون بإلقاء الحجارة والملوتوف وقوات الأمن  المركزى، التى تستخدم قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.

وتمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى من طرد المتظاهرين من أمام الجدار الأسمنتى  بشارع يوسف الجندى عبر إطلاق مكثف للقنابل المسيلة للدموع، مما دفع  المتظاهرين إلى التقهقر لشارع محمد محمود وتقوم العيادات الميدانية وسيارات  الإسعاف بعمل الإسعافات الأولية وعلاج المتظاهرين.


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفس السيناريو السنة اللى فاتت ياترى كام واحد من الثوار هايروح فيها ربنا يستر عليهم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتساع دائرة الاشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرى محمد محمود لقصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر بين الأمن ومتظاهرى محمد محمود وإطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارتفعت حدة الاشتباكات بشارع قصر العينى، حيث قامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء عدد كبير من قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، والتى وصل تأثيرها إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع عدد الإصابات لـ7ضباط و18 مجندا فى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يفرض سيطرته على قصر العينى.. والمتظاهرون يتراجعون لـ التحرير

فرضت قوات الأمن سيطرتها على نطاق شارع قصر العينى بهجمات متواصلة بالمدرعات تحت إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريق المتظاهرين باتجاه ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرار الاشتباكات والأمن يلقى القبض على عدد من متظاهرى قصر العينى

قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بشارع قصر العينى، فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، بإلقاء القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تكثف هجومها على المتظاهرين للتراجع إلى ميدان التحرير 

كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بشارع قصر العينى، من هجومها على المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع، حيث أطلقت أكثر من 5 قنابل دفعة واحدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر بقصر العينى.. وانخفاض حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين

انخفضت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى، بعد أن توقفت قوات الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف جزئى للمرور بالتحرير والأمن يغلق قصر العينى من ناحية فم الخليج

توقفت حركة المرور جزئيا بميدان التحرير، بسبب الاشتباكات الدائرة بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى محيط شارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*انقطع التيار الكهربائى بميدان التحرير من ناحية مدخل شارع قصر العينى فى نطاق مجمع التحرير والجامعة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*زيادة حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع قصر العينى

ارتفعت منذ قليل حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى شارع قصر العينى، وذلك بعد تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بشكل كبير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*وقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن بقصر العينى لأداء صلاة الفجر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بقصر العينى عقب صلاة الفجر

اشتدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع قصر العينى اليوم الثلاثاء، عقب انتهاء صلاة الفجر، حيث ضغطت قوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*إصابة متظاهر بطلقة خرطوش.. واستمرار الكر والفر بميدان التحرير

أصيب أحد المتظاهرين بطلقة خرطوش فى قدمه، نتيجة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المتواجدة بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الأمن" يقتحم ميدان التحرير بالمصفحات لفض تجمعات المتظاهرين

اقتحمت قوات الأمن ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم، وقاموا بفض التجمعات ومطاردة المتظاهرين بالسيارات المصفحة فى شارع محمد محمود وطلعت حرب والشوارع الجانبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر بالتحرير وإصابة متظاهر بخرطوش والقبض على آخر

أعاد عشرات المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير تنظيم صفوفهم مرة أخرى، وتجمعوا عند مدخل شارع القصر العينى، بعد مطاردة الأمن لهم بالسيارات المصفحة فى الشوارع الجانبية بالميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحاب الأمن من قصر العينى ومجمع التحرير يفتح أبوابه للمواطنين*

*
انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من ميدان التحرير وشارع قصر العينى صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث تمركزوا فى محيط مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب، فيما تواجد عدد آخر من قوات الأمن خلف الجدار الخرسانى لمدخل شارع الشيخ ريحان الواصل بشارع القصر العينى.

 فى السياق ذاته تبادل المتظاهرون بشارع قصر العينى وقوات الأمن المركزى المتواجد خلف الجدار الخراسانى التراشق بالحجارة دون وقوع أى إصابات حتى الآن، فيما فتحت قوات الأمن حركة المرور أمام السيارات والتى غيرت مسارها فى اتجاه كورنيش النيل عن طريق شارع التعاون المواجه لمجلس الشورى، حيث لم تتمكن السيارات الوصول إلى نهاية شارع قصر العينى باتجاه ميدان التحرير. 
 وعلى الجانب الآخر فتح مجمع التحرير أبوابه صباح اليوم أمام جمهور المواطنين لقضاء مصالحهم، حيث حضر الموظفون فى موعدهم دون التأثر بالاشتباكات التى يشهدها شارع قصر العينى وميدان التحرير منذ أمس الاثنين بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين.

 يأتى هذا فيما حضر عدد من عمال النظافة التابعين للحى وقاموا بتنظيف ميدان التحرير من أثار الاشتباكات التى ظلت على مدار ليلة أمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف الاشتباكات وعودة الحياة لطبيعتها بميدان التحرير 

توقفت الاشتباكات ريحان بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى التاسعة من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بشارعى قصر العينى والشيخ ريحان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشفى المنيرة:ارتفاع عدد مصابى اشتباكات محمد محمود إلى 38 حالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*سقوط بعض الإصابات بين صفوف المتظاهرين فى اشتباكات "يوسف الجندى"

انتقلت الاشتباكات إلى شارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، حيث تبادل عدد من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى الرشق بالحجارة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تنتشر الدراجات النارية فى شارع محمد محمود لنقل المصابين وينتشر بائعو "الكمامة الطبية" التى تقى من الغازات، كما تم إغلاق جميع المحال التجارية الموجودة فى محمد محمود ويوسف الجندى وبعض الشوارع المجاورة.*


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مع التظاهر ضد  مايحدث فى مصر حاليا من تردى فى جميع الاوضاع
لكن ان يكون هدف التظاهر الاساسى الا شتباك مع الشرطة فهذا غير مقبول


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من السائقين والمارة فى شارع قصر العينى، بإعادة فتح الشارع أمام السيارات، وذلك بعد أن تم إغلاقه عقب تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*كثفت أجهزة الأمن من تواجدها حول مجلس الشعب والشورى، لمواجهة أى محاولات لاقتحام المجلس من قبل المتظاهرين، على خلفية أحداث إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود مساء أمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يقطعون شارع القصر العينى والطرق المؤدية للتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجامعة الأمريكية تغلق المبنى الإدارى "مؤقتاً" بسبب اشتباكات التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد شوقى، مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام، أن المستشفى استقبلت منذ اندلاع الاشتباكات بشارع محمد محمود ومحيط وزارة الداخلية مساء أمس الاثنين، وحتى اليوم الثلاثاء، 44 حالة إصابة بينهم 3 مجندين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

القصر العينى يستقبل 8 حالات من أحداث "محمد محمود" بينهم مصاب بخرطوش
* 
قال الدكتور علاء ماهر، مدير مستشفيات جامعة القاهرة، إن مستشفى قصر العينى استقبل 8 حالات مصابة فى اشتباكات أحداث محمد محمود، خرجت منها 6 حالات، وكانت الإصابات سطحية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأت نيابة عابدين برئاسة محمد العشماوى وبإشراف المستشار عمرو فوزى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة التحقيق مع 19 شخصا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم إخماد حريق محدود شب بحرم الجامعة الأمريكية بميدان التحرير، إثر سقوط زجاجة مولوتوف بطريق الخطأ فى الاشتباكات التى تتجدد على فترات بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

_*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بـ"الشيخ ريحان".. وهتافات ضد الداخلية

تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن عند شارع الشيخ ريحان، بعد ساعات من الهدوء الحذر، وغياب نسبى للأمن فى محيط ميدان التحرير.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت شاهيناز الدسوقى مدير مديرية التربية والتعليم، أنه تم التنبيه على كافة المدارس المحيطة بمحيط شارع محمد محمود بميدان التحرير، باتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة اتجاه الأحداث الحالية خوفا على الطلاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط الشيخ ريحان

تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات منذ قليل فى محيط شارع الشيخ ريحان بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، حيث يتبادل الطرفان الرشق بالحجارة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 44 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات محمد محمود ولا وفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*زعزوع: ما يحدث فى كيلو متر بـ"التحرير" يؤثر على مليون متر من مصر

قال هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، إن أحداث القاهرة كانت ولاتزال تؤثر على السياحة، حتى وإن كان السائح قادماً للسياحة فى الأقصر وأسوان، لأنه يمر فى البداية على القاهرة، لذلك عند تأثر القاهرة تتأثر بقية المنتج السياحى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الداخلية نجاحها فى القبض على 19 من العناصر المثيرة للشغب المشاركة فى تظاهرات إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود، والمحرضين على الاعتداء على القوات، وذلك عقب استئذان النيابة والحصول على أمر بضبطهم وإحضارهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حركة 6 إبريل، إصابة عضوين للحركة بطلق نارى فى أحداث ذكرى محمد محمود جراء الاشتباكات الجارية مع وزارة الداخلية، وهما حاليا بالعناية المركزة بمستشفى القصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات قرب وزارة الداخلية.. والأمن يرد بـ"قنابل الغاز"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يرشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة من فوق سطح المدرسة الفرنسية بشارع "يوسف الجندى"

تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات فى شارع يوسف الجندى المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، خاصة بعد صعود قوات الأمن المركزى فوق سطح المدرسة الفرنسية الكائنة بشارع يوسف الجند ى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون بإشعال النيران فى قطع من الأخشاب وإطارات السيارات أمام المدرسة الفرنسية بشارع يوسف الجندى.*


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2012)

وبعديييين


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*61 حالة إصابة فى اشتباكات محمد محمود.. و"الصحة" تؤكد: لا وفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحبت قوات الأمن من على أسطح المدرسة الفرنسية، الكائنة بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، تلك المنطقة التى تشهد اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، على خلفية ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

انا حاسس ان لو مات 20 في مظاهره
هيموت 50 في احياء ذكراها


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قصر العينى: عضو 6 إبريل المصاب حالته حرجة ولم يتوف إكلينيكيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يكلف نيابة وسط القاهرة بالتحقيق بمصادمات "محمد محمود"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*"محمد محمود" و"يوسف الجندى" يتحولان لساحة حرب بين الأمن والمتظاهرين

تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بمحيط شارع يوسف الجندى وشارع محمد محمود، حيث تقوم قوات الأمن بقصف الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين ومنعهم من الاقتراب من مقر وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*


وفاة محمد جابر المعروف بجيكا ادمن معا ضد الاخوان المسلمين 
بعد إصابته بطلقة رصاص في راسه​
بروفايله :
https://www.facebook.com/gaber.gika

آخر ما كتبه على الصفحة :
http://www.facebook.com/Against.El.Ikhwan/posts/377836598968453*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> وفاة محمد جابر المعروف بجيكا ادمن معا ضد الاخوان المسلمين
> ...



بيقولو انه لسه عايش وفي العنايه المركزه 
بس حالته خطر

بس السفاله بتاعه الاخوان داخلبن ويط الناس اللي بتقول الله يرحمه زكاتبين بلطجي ومات


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*اطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، خراطيم المياه على المتظاهرين، من داخل المدرسة الفرنسية، المجاورة للجامعة الأمريكية لتفريقهم بعيدا عن شارع محمد محمود،*


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2012)

عاجــــل /نوارة نجم على تويتر: ريتويت تاني لو سمحتوا.. جابر عايش و6 ابريل نزلت الخبر غلط وصححته، مصاب بطلق في الراس وفي العناية ومحتاج دعاءنا كلنا يقوم بالسلامة صحيح معافى يـــــارب
 الحمدلله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أشعل مجهولون النيران، فى واجهة المدرسة الفرنسية، المجاورة للجامعة الأمريكية، بشارع محمد محمود، وقامت قوات الأمن المركزى الموجودة داخل المدرسة بإطفائها بخراطيم المياه.*


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جابر صلاح مات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لسه سامع ان في مسيره لشباب الاخوان 
نازلين يطردوا متظاهرين محمد محمود


الكلام ده صح ولا غلط 
علشان انا لسه في العربيه ومش لاقي مصادر اتاكد منها


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات المتظاهرين والأمن تنتقل من محيط الداخلية للقصر الفرنساوى 

انتقلت الاشتباكات من محيط شارع يوسف الجندى ومحمد محمود إلى مقر مستشفى القصر الفرنساوى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لسه سامع ان في مسيره لشباب الاخوان
> نازلين يطردوا متظاهرين محمد محمود
> 
> 
> ...



*أفادت مصادر، منذ قليل، عن قيام شباب الإخوان بالحشد لمسيرة كبيرة تتجه صوب ميدان التحرير، تحمل لافتات تندد بالعدوان الصهيوني على غزة .وأضافت المصادر: أن "المسيرة تهدف في الحقيقة إلى طرد المتظاهرين ومعارضي الرئيس مرسى من ميدان التحرير والشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية" .يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذى تجددت فيه الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن حول الداخلية.وقال حسن حسين كيرة، الناشط السياسى لـ"البديل"، إن الوضع الحالى أصبح خطيراً جداً ولا يحتمل تلك التصرفات غير المسئولة، والتي ستودى بالبلاد إلى الخراب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد محمود الهتاف الان : "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظـــــــــــ ـام".....*


----------



## چاكس (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد محمود الهتاف الان : "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظـــــــــــ ـام".....*



الخناقة هتبتدى بدرى !! :bud:


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]A9FnuxpArMw[/YOUTUBE]

يا ريت نقرأ الكومنتات عشان نعرف إلى أى درجة وصلت أخلاقيات المصريين *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا اسقاط نظام ايه هما فاكرينه مبارك هيشفق عليهم  ويتنحى
ربنا يسترررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*خرج المئات من المتظاهرين بمسيرة من شارع محمد محمود متجهين إلى مجلس الوزراء يقودها رامى عصام، وفور وصولهم أمام المجلس حدثت اشتباكات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن أمام المجلس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف تقل 4 مصابين بخرطوش من اشتباكات "محمد محمود" 

حضرت سيارات الإسعاف إلى شارع محمد محمود لنقل المصابين جراء الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين والتى تستخدم فيها القوات الغازات المسيلة للدموع وطلقات الصوت والخرطوش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*إغلاق شارع قصر العينى بعد اشتباك الأمن مع المتظاهرين أمام "الشورى"

شهد شارع قصر العينى منذ دقائق تجدد الاشتباكات بين متظاهرى محمد محمود وقوات الأمن المركزى، حيث رشق المتظاهرون قوات الأمن بالحجارة وردت قوات الأمن بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى داخل البرلمان.. وكسر النوافذ الأمامية لمكتب "محسوب"

شهد مبنى البرلمان حاليا حالة استنفار أمنى بعد وصول المتظاهرين إلى شارع قصر العينى الذى يقع به مقر البرلمان*


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)

* استمرار الاشتباكات بمحمد محمود مجلس الوزراء وسقوط العشرات بالخرطوش
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد جابر اتقتل برصاصة فى الدماغ ورصاصتيين فى الرقبة واربع رصاصات فى الصدر وكلها رصاصات قاتلة

هل هذه صدفة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد جابر اتقتل برصاصة فى الدماغ ورصاصتيين فى الرقبة واربع رصاصات فى الصدر وكلها رصاصات قاتلة
> 
> هل هذه صدفة ....؟؟؟*



*صدفه ايه 
ده كان دايره لتدريب النشان كده 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشفى المنيرة تستقبل 16 مصاباً جدد فى اشتباكات محمد محمود *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات حرس مجلسى الشعب والشورى، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، القبض على عدد من الأفراد الذين اقتحموا مبنى البرلمان عن طريق حديقة وزارة النقل المطلة على شارع قصر العينى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير طوارئ قصر العينى: الشرطة "هربت" والمستشفى بلا تأمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة بقيادة كمال خليل لإسقاط مرسى وسط اشتباكات محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت نوارة نجم الناشطة السياسية إن الداخلية هى المسئولة عن الاشتباكات المندلعة فى شارع محمد محمود والقصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير استقبال قصر العينى ينفى وفاة عضو حركة 6 أبريل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخر بوست لمحمد جابر النهار ده قبل ما ينزل






*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

* مدير استقبال قصر العينى ينفى وفاة عضو حركة 6 أبريل ولكنه تُوفى اكلينيكياً ولا اشارات تصل من المخ 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال د. هشام أبو عيشة، مدير مستشفى الاستقبال والطوارئ بقصر العينى، إن المستشفى استقبل مصابين خلال اشتباكات محيط وزارة الداخلية أحدهما حالته حرجة والأخر حالته مستقرة.

 وقال أبوعيشة، فى تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه 
 من بين المصابين جابر صلاح جابر عضو حركة 6 أبريل الذى وصل إلى المستشفى وهو مصاب بطلق خرطوش فى الرأس والرقبة والصدر والذراع وتجمع دموى على الرئة اليمنى وتجمع هوائى على الرئة اليسرى، وتم تركيب أنبوبة صدرية على الجانبين الأيمن والأيسر، مشيرا إلى أن المخ مصاب بطلق نارى وإصابته بالغة، وليس لها تدخل جراحى، وهو حاليا على جهاز التنفس الصناعى بالرعاية المركزة.

 وأضاف مدير المستشفى أن الحالة الثانية أصيبت بانفجار فى العين اليسرى، وتم 
 عمل الجراحة اللازمة له، وهو محجوز حاليا بقسم الرمد وحالته مستقرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*بمناسبة ما يحدث فى محيط شارع محمد محمود صرح الرئيس محمد مرسى ( لن نصمت على ما يحدث في غزة)  قالها اثناء تشييع جنازة شقيقته

اعتقد أنه بحاجة لنقل دم ......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * مدير استقبال قصر العينى ينفى وفاة عضو حركة 6 أبريل ولكنه تُوفى اكلينيكياً ولا اشارات تصل من المخ
> *



* زي طخه بس متموتهمش بالظبط 
كلها كام ساعه ويشيلوا الاجهزه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بمناسبة ما يحدث فى محيط شارع محمد محمود صرح الرئيس محمد مرسى ( لن نصمت على ما يحدث في غزة)  قالها اثناء تشييع جنازة شقيقته
> 
> اعتقد أنه بحاجة لنقل دم ......*



*حرق دمى الصبح ربنا يسامحه :act31:*
لا بجد كده كتير كتييييييير واخر استفزاز ..!!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد د.محمد شوقى، مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام، أن المستشفى استقبل منذ صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، 21 مصابا بالاشتباكات الدائرة بشارع محمد محمود، ومحيط وزارة الداخلية، بينهم 6 إصابات بطلقات خرطوش، و11 مجندًا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*عصام سلطان: أحزاب وشخصيات عامة وراء إشعال أحداث محمد محمود

أكد د.عصام سلطان نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، أن هناك أحزاباً مدنية موجودة، ومهندساا استشارياً مشهوراً، وشخصيات أخرى، وراء أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بمناسبة ما يحدث فى محيط شارع محمد محمود *
> *صرح الرئيس محمد مرسى ( لن نصمت على ما يحدث في غزة) *
> *قالها اثناء تشييع جنازة شقيقته*
> 
> *اعتقد أنه بحاجة لنقل دم ......*


 

*لا لا لا ... نقل دم دا إيه *

*دا عاوز نقل مخ ... بس يكون مخ بتلو *

*الموضوع زاد عن حده بجد *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقل المستشفى الميدانى من شارع يوسف الجندى

تم نقل المستشفى الميدانى من شارع يوسف الجندى إلى أحد الشوارع الفرعية من شارع محمد محمود بجوار مسجد عباد الرحمن.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*  كر و فر بين المتظاهرين و قوات الامن فى شارع مجلس الوزراء 

  تصوير : مصطفي درويش
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ابن خلدون لـ"مرسى": فقدت شرعيتك مع أول مصاب فى "محمد محمود"

 دعا مركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية، فى بيان أصدره اليوم، الثلاثاء، إلى وقف الاشتباكات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية قبل أن تسيل مزيد من دماء شبابنا الذكية، معلنا عن كامل أسفه تجاه الأحداث الحالية، ويدعو جميع الأطراف إلى ضبط النفس ومحاولة الحوار بدل من التراشق، وسفك الدماء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الان في محمد محمود "يا مبارك نام واتهنى .. انت وراك أحفاد البنا" و "يسقط يسقط مرسى مبارك" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*صورة جابر صلاح وهو يحتفل يوم 24 يونيو بفوز الرئيس محمد مرسي
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال اللواء هاني عبد اللطيف نائب مدير إدارة الإعلام والعلاقات العامة إن وزارة الداخلية تسعى لتحقيق أمن المواطن وأمن الشارع المصري وليس أمن النظام، مؤكدًا أن الوزارة لن تعود إلى التدخل في الحياة السياسية بكل صورها وأن مهمتها تنفيذ القانون.

وأوضح "عبد اللطيف" خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي جابر القرموطي على قناة "أون تي في"، أن وزارة الداخلية لم تذكر في بيانها حول أحداث أمس أن هناك مندسين في محمد محمود، مشيراً إلى أن إلقاء الغاز المسيل للدموع كان اضطراريًا لإبعاد المتظاهرين عن المكان ولنتمكن من إطفاء الحريق.

وأكد عبد اللطيف أنه لم يخرج ضابط أو عسكري من مكتبه حاملاً سلاحًا ولا يوجد فرد أمن معه سلاح بمنطقة وزارة الداخلية ولم يطلقوا خرطوش على المتظاهرين، موضحًا أن هناك رجال شرطة مصابين بخرطوش وأصيب بعضهم بحروق.

وأشار إلى أن الناشط محمد جابر الذى أصيب فى الاشتباكات أمس حالتة خطيرة ولم تثبت وفاته حتى الآن وهناك تحريات جارية حاليًا حول إصابته.

ووصف عبد اللطيف تظاهرات أمس بأنها كانت سلمية وحضارية في شارع محمد محمود، ثم فوجئنا بأن هناك عشرات يرتدون أقنعة يلقون حجارة وزجاج المولوتوف على قوات الأمن ما أسفر عن إصابات عديدة لرجال الشرطة، وانتقلت بعدها الاعتداءات إلى شارع قصر العيني للاشتباك مع قوات الأمن التي تحمي مجلسي الشعب والشورى.

وقال إن من فعلوا هذا الشغب ليسوا من المتظاهرين، وإنما مجموعة قليلة بينهم هى التي ألقت الشماريخ والمولوتوف واستمر هذا الشغب حتى فجر اليوم وتمكن الدفاع المدني من السيطرة على هذا الشغب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصفحتان من قوات الأمن تلقى قنبلتين تصلان إلى قلب ميدان التحرير

كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى هجومها على المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى وتقدمت مصفحتان ناحية المتظاهرين، وقاموا بإلقاء قنبلتين وصلتا إلى قلب ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*أدت كثافة قوات الأمن لإطلاق القنابل، إلى زيادة عدد المصابين بحالات اختناق وتتواصل عمليات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*سلطان يطالب بالتنصت على مكالمات شخصيات متورطة بأحداث محمد محمود

طالب د.عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، النيابة العامة بالتحرك الفورى، والعمل بدورها المنصوص به فى القانون وعمل التحريات اللازمة لكشف المسئولين عن أحداث محمد محمود للرأى العام،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحمد محمود وقصر العينى

تتواصل الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود وشارع قصر العينى، حيث يتبادل الطرفان إلقاء الحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بقصر العينى.. وتراجع متظاهرى محمد محمود للتحرير

تجددت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، الاشتباكات بين المئات من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*شب حريق محدود فى الساعات الأول من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بمدرسة ليسى الحرية بشارع محمد محمود وذلك بعدما ألقى عدد من المتظاهرين ثلاث قنابل مولوتوف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل تنعى وفاة أحد أعضائها فى "محمد محمود" وتطالب بإقالة الحكومة

نعت حركة 6 إبريل وفاة أحد أعضائها أمس الثلاثاء، إكلينيكيا فى أحداث ذكرى محمد محمود إثر إصابته بطلقات نارية أثناء مشاركته فى الفعاليات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتساع الاشتباكات بالتحرير.. وعودة الدراجات البخارية لنقل المصابين

اتسع نطاق الاشتباكات خلال الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، بين المئات من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بميدان التحرير والشوارع المؤدية إليه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصل المناوشات بمحمد محمود.. وسيولة مرورية بالتحرير

توصلت المناوشات بين العشرات من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى فجر اليوم، الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدستور ينعى شهيد ذكرى محمد محمود ويهدد بملاحقة المتسببين قانونياً

نعى حزب الدستور الشهيد جابر صلاح جابر، أول شهيد لأحداث الذكرى الأولى لمحمد محمود، والذى لقى مصرعه إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس أدت إلى وفاته إكلينيكيا فى مستشفى قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن ينسحب من محمد محمود وانخفاض أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مقر الوزراء

انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى فجر اليوم الأربعاء، من شارع محمد محمود وتواصلت المناوشات المحدودة بين العشرات من المتظاهرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى وبين المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى شارع محمد محمود فجر الي**وم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يلاحق المتظاهرين بمدرعتين فى ميدان التحرير

قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بملاحقة المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حيث دفعت بسيارتين مصفحتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يعودون لـ "محمد محمود" والأمن يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع

عاود المتظاهرون، منذ قليل، تجميع صفوفهم والتوافد على شارع محمد محمود، بعد أن قامت سيارتان مصفحتان بملاحقتهم بميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد عمرو حمزاوى، وكيل مؤسسى حزب مصر الحرية، أن مسئولية رئيس الجمهورية وحكومته السياسية والتنفيذية هى حماية المدنيين، وضمان حق التظاهر، وضمان إتباع الشرطة لقواعد اشتباك تبتعد عن الانتهاكات، وإخفاق الرئيس وحكومته فى هذا يفتح باب المساءلة والمحاسبة السياسية والجنائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية المكلفة بحماية وتأمين المنشآت بوزارة الداخلية من ضبط 118 من مثيرى الشغب، فيما يتعلق بأحداث شارعى محمد محمود وقصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يفرون لميدان التحرير بعد تكثيف إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير حالات اختناقات لعدد من المارة، خاصة كبار السن، نتيجة امتلاء ساحة الميدان بدخان القنابل، مما اضطر عدد من المتظاهرين للجوء إلى المستشفى الميدانى الموجودة عند رصيف الشارع الموجود بميدان طلعت حرب لإسعاف المصابين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*حطم عدد من المتظاهرين، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، الواجهة الزجاجية لأستوديو قناة الجزيرة، المتواجد بأحد العمارات على الرصيف المجاور بالجامعة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*حريق هائل باستوديو "الجزيرة" بعد إلقاء المتظاهرين قنابل المولوتوف عليه 
شب حريق هائل، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، باستوديو قناة الجزيرة الواقع بأحد العقارات المجاورة للجامعة الأمريكية، بعد إلقاء عدد من متظاهرى محمد محمود ما يقرب من 8 قنابل مولوتوف حارقة عليه، فيما حاول عدد من المتظاهرين اقتحام العقار للوصول إلى الاستوديو.

 ومازال الحريق مشتعلا حتى الآن، فيما هرب عدد كبير من أصحاب المحال التجارية الموجودة أسفل العقار، وأغلقوا محلاتهم، خوفا من تعرضها للحريق، فيما يحاول الآن أحد أصحاب المحال السيطرة على الحريق بخرطوم إطفاء.

 على الجانب الآخر توقفت حركة المرور تماما بميدان التحرير، بعد توقف عدد من السيارات لمتابعة الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*نشطاء فيس بوك يتداولون صور "جيكا" شهيد محمد محمود

تداول عدد من النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، اليوم الأربعاء، صور عضو حركة 6 أبريل شهيد الذكرى الأولى لأحداث محمد محمود، والتى بدأت الاثنين الماضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل إلى مقر الحريق الذى شب بمقر أستوديو قناة الجزيرة الكائن بعقار مجاور للجامعة الأمريكية، سيارتا إطفاء لمحاولة السيطرة على الحريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يعتدون على مدير الأمن خلال تفقد حريق مكتب الجزيرة بالتحرير

اعتدى عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير على مدير أمن القاهرة اللواء أسامة الصغير، وعدد من القيادات المرافقة له، فور وصولهم الميدان، صباح اليوم الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب شوارع بـ"الشيخ ريحان" بعد اعتداء المتظاهرين على قيادات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

_*الأمن يلجأ لقنابل الغاز لتفرقة المتظاهرين بـ"الشيخ ريحان"*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*يواصل الأمن محاولاته للتصدى لعشرات المتظاهرين، الذين حاولوا اجتياز الجدار الخرسانى، فى شارع الشيخ ريحان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصاعد الاشتباكات، وأغلاق الأمن لشارع قصر العينى، فى محاولة لتطويق المتظاهرين فى الشيخ ريحان، خاصة بعدما اجتاز المتظاهرون الجدار الخرسانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*43 مصاباً فى اشتباكات محمد محمود والصحة تؤكد: لا وفيات منذ مساء امس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بتشكيل فريق من النيابة لمعاينة حريق قناة الجزيرة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ومازال الحريق مشتعلا حتى الآن، فيما هرب عدد كبير من أصحاب المحال التجارية الموجودة أسفل العقار، وأغلقوا محلاتهم، خوفا من تعرضها للحريق، فيما يحاول الآن أحد أصحاب المحال السيطرة على الحريق بخرطوم إطفاء.*


*طيب الناس دى ذنبها اية ؟؟*
*تهديد فى أكل عيشهم وراس مالهم ...*
*مش دول مصريين وبيعولوا أسر مصرية ؟؟؟*
*فيه أية يابلد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية": تم تحديد عدد من مقتحمى "الجزيرة" وجارٍ ضبطهم*


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2012)

اسمع كلام ستك يا مرسي وبطل سنكحة 
[YOUTUBE]cvXwNMzlg_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المنيرة العام" يستقبل 75 مصاباً منذ اندلاع اشتباكات محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأت نيابة عابدين التحقيق مع 83 متهما، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة القبض عليهم فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار": النظام الحالى نسخة رديئة من السابق

أدان حزب المصريين الأحرار التعامل الأمنى العنيف مع المظاهرات التى خرجت لإحياء ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات فى محيط شارع محمد محمود بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، كما انتقلت الاشتباكات إلى الشوارع المتفرعة من محمد محمود والمؤدية إلى شارع باب اللوق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تحمى مقر الحرية والعدالة.. وقيادى بالحزب: متظاهرو محمد محمود بلطجية

عززت قوات الأمن تواجدها أمام المقر الرئيسى لحزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع منصور، تحسبا لتعرضه للحرق بعد إعلان عدد من المتظاهرين فى محيط مجلس الوزراء اتجاههم لاستهداف المقر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*باسل عادل: زيارة قنديل لمصابى الشرطة تحمل رسالة سيدفع النظام ثمنها

انتقد البرلمانى السابق باسل عادل زيارة رئيس الوزراء هشام قنديل لمصابى الشرطة، دون أن يقوم بزيارة مماثلة لمصابى المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنكرت الجماعة الإسلامية، حادث الاعتداء على مكتب قناة "الجزيرة مباشر مصر" بميدان التحرير، وأكدت الجماعة ـ فى بيان لها اليوم الأربعاء ـ أن هذا العمل لا تبرره أى خلافات فكرية أو سياسية خاصة مع منبر إعلامى طالما وقف إلى جانب الثورة المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: ملتزمون بضبط النفس.. ولن نسمح باقتحام مبنى الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود، النيران فى إحدى قاعات الجامعة الأمريكية بعد أن قاموا باقتحامها عن طريق الشبابيك أثناء اشتباكهم مع قوات الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*أشعل متظاهرو محمد محمود النيران فى المدرسة الفرنسية الكائنة بشارع محمد محمود، والتى يتواجد بها عدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأت نيابة الوايلى برئاسة وليد البيلى، التحقيق مع 23 متهما جديدا، تم القبض عليهم فى ذكرى إحياء أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*ملثمون يجهزون زجاجات المولوتوف.. ومتظاهرون يتسلقون سور الجامعة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*قامت مجموعة مكونة من 5 شباب ملثمين باستغلال شارع الأمير قدادار، المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود، فى تجهيز مجموعة كبيرة من زجاجات المولوتوف، لإلقائها على قوات الأمن المتواجدة فى الجامعة الأمريكية فى المدرسة الفرنسية.

 وفى ذات السياق، استغلت مجموعة أخرى السلم الذى يستخدم فى الرسم الجرافيتى للتسلق على الجامعة الأمريكية للهجوم على قوات الأمن من أعلى سور الجامعة، حيث قام المتظاهرون المتواجدون فى الشارع بإمداد الشباب بالحجارة.

 ويستمر حتى الآن تصاعد الأدخنة من إحدى قاعات الجامعة الأمريكية التى اشتغلت بها النيران. ومن جانبها ترد قوات الآمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يتسلقون سور الجامعة الأمريكية.. واستمرار الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

* 

يواصل المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن اشتباكاتهم فى محيط ميدان التحرير وشارعى محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان، فى الوقت الذى حاول فيه العشرات تسلق سور الجامعة الأمريكية.

 وفيما تطلق قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز، بشكل مكثف، يواصل المتظاهرون رشق أفراد الأمن بالحجارة وزجاجات المولتوف. ويتمركز عدد من أفراد الأمن داخل المدرسة الفرنسية، بعدما حطم مجهولون واجهتها.

 ويتم حالياً نقل المصابين من الجانبين إلى المستشفيات الكائنة بالقرب من موقع الاشتباكات، وذلك بواسطة الدراجات البخارية وسيارات الإسعاف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير الاستقبال بقصر العينى: مصاب حركة 6 أبريل فى غيبوبة وحالته حرجة*

*
صرح مدير الاستقبال والطوارئ بمستشفى قصر العينى الدكتور هشام أبو عيشة بأن المصاب جابر صلاح جابر، عضو حركة 6 أبريل، مازال محتجزاً بغرفة العناية المركزة بقصر العينى فى حالة غيبوبة كاملة وحالته حرجة.

 وأكد أبو عيشة أن الأطباء المشرفين على علاجه يقومون حاليا بإعطائه المحاليل والأدوية والعلاجات اللازمة المساعدة لتنشيط المخ.

 وقال أبو عيشة، إن المستشفى استقبل اليوم 4 حالات من اشتباكات محمد محمود ومحيط وزارة الداخلية مصابين بطلقات خرطوش وكدمات وجروح، مشيراً إلى أنه تم تقديم الإسعافات والفحوصات والإشاعات اللازمة لهم وتقرر خروج 3 حالات من بينهم، بعد أن اطمأن الأطباء عليهم، وتقرر حجز حالة واحدة مصابة بطلق خرطوش فى الحوض.

 وأضاف مدير المستشفى، أن عدد الحالات المحتجزة حالياً منذ بدء أحداث محمد محمود ومحيط وزارة الداخلية حتى الآن 4 حالات، من بينهم حالة جابر صلاح، وحالتهم ما بين حرجة وشبه مستقرة، ويقوم الأطباء بتقديم العلاجات اللازمة لهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلف حزب "الدستور" أمانته القانونية، بكامل هيئتها، بالحضور والدفاع عن جميع المقبوض عليهم على خلفية مشاركتهم فى أحداث إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالب عمرو نبيل، الأمين العام المساعد لحزب الإصلاح والنهضة، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بالإعلان عن المسئولين عن أحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: أحداث ذكرى محمد محمود تم توظيفها لإسقاط الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*يواصل المتظاهرون وعناصر الأمن المركزى اشتباكاتهم فى محيط ميدان التحرير وشارعى محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان، فيما يشهد شارع قصر العينى هدوءاً حذراً بين الجانبين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلف المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، جميع أعضاء نيابات وسط وجنوب وغرب القاهرة الكلية، بسرعة التحقيق فى أحداث مصادمات شارع محمد محمود التى اندلعت منذ يوم الاثنين الماضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

* 4 فرق إسعاف سريع تصل التحرير لنقل المصابين من الأمن والمتظاهرين

وصلت منذ قليل أربع فرق تعامل سريع أثناء الطوارئ، تابعة لجمعية الهلال الأحمر، للمساعدة فى إسعاف المصابين جراء الاشتباكات الدائرة فى شارع محمد محمود. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد عبد الله إمام، أحد أعضاء الجمعية المتواجدين بالميدان لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الفرق التابعة للجمعية ستعمل بشكل محايد تاماً كعادتها، منوهاً إلى أن بعض الفرق اتجهت إلى جانب المتظاهرين والبعض الآخر اتجه إلى جانب قوات الأمن للمساهمة فى إنقاذ المصابين من الطرفين بشكل حيادى.

 وأشار "إمام" إلى أن الفرق الموجودة فى المكان هى فرق مدربة على التعامل السريع أثناء الطوارئ يتكون كل فريق منها من 6 أفراد يعملون بشكل متحرك غير ثابتين فى مكان محدد، مضيفاً أن فرق الجمعية ستظل فى تناوب "الشيفتات" حتى انتهاء الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرت عمليات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع محمد محمود، حيث يقوم المتظاهرين برشق قوات الأمن وترد القوات بين الحين والآخر بإلقاء الحجارة وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع من فوق الجامعة الأمريكية والمدرسة الفرنسية، فيما تسير حركة المرور بشكل طبيعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتعلت النيران بسور الجامعة الأمريكية المجاور للمدرسة الفرنسية، إثر إلقاء المتظاهرين لزجاجات المولوتوف* *عليه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقوم قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريقهم.

 وفور اندلاع النيران، هرعت سيارات الإطفاء إلى موقع الحريق للسيطرة عليه وإطفائه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اجتمع الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة مع رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل ووزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، يأتى هذا الاجتماع على خلفية أحداث شارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وأمن مجلس الوزراء

وقعت اشتباكات بين مئات المتظاهرين، الذين خرجوا بمسيرة من محمد محمود لمجلس الوزراء، بقيادة المطرب رامى عصام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​




*الوضع الان من شارع القصر العينى* 
​ 

*                  اتساع نطاق الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن إلي شارع قصر العيني

*​* ​                          الأربعاء 21.11.2012 - 08:15 م ​ 



 ​              كتب محمود فهمي         ​            اتسعت دائرة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين و قوات الامن الي شارع  القصر  العيني وأمام مجلس الوزراء فيما أستمرت الاشتباكات داخل شارع محمد  محمود.

وبمجرد  وصول المسيرة التاي أنطلقت من التحرير الي مقر "مجلس الوزراء "ردد   المتظاهرون هتفات ضد وزارة الداخلية و بداوا في القاء الحجارة علي قوات   الامن مما ادي الي عمليات كر وفر بين الطرفين.


صدى البلد
​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بس سيبكم أهم حاجه ان مورسى نجح فى تهدئة الاوضاع فى غزه..!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس سيبكم أهم حاجه ان مورسى نجح فى تهدئة الاوضاع فى غزه..!!*



* طيب وشعب مصر الشقيق ايه ظروفه
متهيالي لو احتاجنا حاجه هنلجأ لهنيه م لمرسي
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب وشعب مصر الشقيق ايه ظروفه
> متهيالي لو احتاجنا حاجه هنلجأ لهنيه م لمرسي
> *​



*احنا معانا ربنا بقى :94:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احنا معانا ربنا بقى :94:*



* احسن من اي حد ld:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسئول بالقصر العيني: غاز الداخلية نوع جديد أشد خطورة*

*                 21 نوفمبر                 2012 
**




مسئول بالقصر العيني: غاز الداخلية نوع جديد أشد خطورة* 
*قال د. عمر الالفي مسئول العناية المركزة بالقصر  العيني إن عدد إصابات اليوم وصل الى 70 إصابة من بينهم إصابتين بخرطوش و  العديد من الاصابات في الرأس بسب التراشق بالحجارة و كثير من إصابات  بالاختناق بالغازات المسيلة للدموع.*
*و أشار الالفي أنه تم تجربة الغاز المستخدم في تفرقة المتظاهرين على  قطعة قماش بيضاء أدت إلى اصفرارها و هذا يعني أن الغاز المستخدم أشد من  الزي كان يستخدم من قبل في تفرقة المتظاهرين .*
*و قال إنه يوجد تعتيم تام على خبر وفاة جابر صابر جابر أحد مصابي احداث  محمد محمود الأخيرة مشيرًا إلى أنه لا يوجد إي إعلان رسمي من المستشفى  لتنهي هذا الجدل خوفا من اثارة شغب المتظاهرين ومازال حالت الكر و الفر  متواجده بشارع القصر العيني و محمد محمود .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*
*             قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق: "مَن تسبب في إحباط الشباب  والثوار وجعل الغضب يحكمهم وقتل الأمل في قلوبهم لا يستحق أن يحكم مصر".      وطالب أبو حامد من خلال تغريدة على حسابه الشخصي عبر "تويتر" الرئيس مرسي  بالتنحى عن الكرسى .
           الوفد .               *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصفحات الأمن المركزى تقتحم التحرير وتطلق قنابل الغاز بكثافة

كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين وتمكنت مصفحتان تابعتان لها من الدخول من شارع قصر العينى حتى مجمع التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنابل الغاز تسقط داخل الجامعة الأمريكية.. والمتظاهرون يلقون المولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون المتواجدون بشارع قصر العينى بالإمساك بقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع التى أطلقتها عليهم قوات الأمن وإلقائها داخل أسوار الجامعة الأمريكية.

 واستخدم المتظاهرون الليزر والألعاب النارية فى مناوشة قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر واشتباكات وحرائق وأنباء عن اكتر من 200 مصاب فى شارع القصر العينى الان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 7 أحداث وحجز 48 آخرين باشتباكات محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اندلاع النيران بالمدرسة الفرنسية بعد إلقاء مجهولين المولوتوف عليها

التهمت النيران أحد فصول المدرسة الفرنسية المجاورة للجامعة الأمريكية بشارع محمد محمود، وقامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بداخلها، بإطفاء النيران باستخدام خراطيم المياه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر بـ"محمد محمود" وارتفاع الهتافات المناهضة للإخوان والداخلية

ارتفعت هتافات المئات من المتظاهرين، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس، بشارع قصر العينى، المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ووزارة الداخلية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بقصر العينى.. والمتظاهرون يهتفون "مرسى لازم يمشى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية تطالب مرسى بإقالة وزير الداخلية ووقف العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"إنجى حمدى" تعلن تظاهر القوى السياسية الجمعة لإقالة الحكومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المئات يحتشدون بشارع قصر العينى واستمرار المناوشات مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف نبيل ذكى المتحدث باسم حزب التجمع، اشتباكات شارع محمد محمود بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، بأنها غامضة نظرا لعدم صدور أية بيانات من وزارة الداخلية لإيضاح حقيقة الاشتباكات:"المظاهرات بدأت سلمية للمطالبة بمحاكمة قتلة الشهداء ووصلت لهذه الدرجة من العنف،لماذا ؟!"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ملثمون يهاجمون الأمن بإطارات مشتعلة ومولوتوف بـ "قصر العينى"

احتشد العشرات من المجهولين مرتدين أقنعة وملثمين، فجر اليوم الخميس، بشارع القصر العينى، وقاموا باشعال النيران فى 8 إطارات سيارات التى اصطحبوها معهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيارة إطفاء للسيطرة على حريق إطارات السيارات بـ "القصر العينى"

استدعت قوات الأمن المتواجدة فى محيط مجلس الوزراء، إحدى السيارات التابعة لإدارة الحماية المدنية، لإطفاء إطارات السيارات، التى أشعل المتظاهرون النيران بها بعرض شارع القصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجندى: الثورة مستمرة ويجب على مرسى الالتفات لحل مشاكل البلد

 أكد البرلمانى السابق مصطفى الجندى أحد مؤسسى حزب الدستور، تعليقا على استمرار الاشتباكات فى شارع محمد محمود بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن قائلا: "نفس الفكر ونفس الأخطاء، الشرطة تحمى النظام ولا تحمى الشعب، رغم أن الثورة قامت من أجل تغيير هذا الفكر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المصريون بإيطاليا لـ"مرسى": آن الأوان أن تغضب لدماء المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون شارع قصر العينى والأمن يتراجع لرصيف الوزراء
أغلق المتظاهرون شارع القصر العينى مرة أخرى، بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بإعادة فتح الطريق وتنظيفه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يغادرون "قصر العينى" وأطفال المدارس يحتشدون بمحمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يهاجمون الأمن داخل مدرسة "الليسيه" بالمولوتوف

ألقى عدد من المتظاهرين أغلبهم من صغار السن وأطفال المدارس، العديد من زجاجات المولوتوف على قوات الأمن المتواجدة أعلى مدرسة الليسيه الحرية، وذلك بعد أن وصلوا لمنتصف الشارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة أعلى مدرسة ليسيه الحرية بشارع محمد محمود بإطلاق عدد من الطلقات فى الهواء، فى محاولة لإبعاد المتظاهرين عن الشارع والعودة إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى "محمد محمود"

تقوم الآن قوات الأمن المتواجدة داخل المدرسة الفرنسية بفتح خراطيم المياه على المتواجدين بشارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* تدور الآن اشتباكات بشارع محمد محمود وشارع يوسف الجندى، بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، بعد التزايد المستمر فى عدد المصابين نتيجة الرشق بالحجارة، فيما يقوم المستشفى الميدانى الموجود على مدخل شارع طلعت حرب بإسعاف المصابين، مع وجود سيارة إسعاف واحدة للحالات الحرجة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*بلاغ للنائب العام من السيد حامد محمد، المحامى بالنقض، وعضو لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين يطالب بالتحقيق مع الداعين لتظاهرات "محمد محمود"*


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع دونا فى سرد احداث محمد محمود
تغطية مميزة وبصورة ايجازية جميلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمر محمد غالب مدير نيابة الوايلى بعرض خمسة متهمين فى أحداث ذكرى إحياء محمد محمود على الطب الشرعى، وذلك بناء على رغبتهم بعدما زعموا تعرضهم للضرب على أيدى قوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب شوارع بـ"محمد محمود".. والأمن يواصل تمركزه داخل المدرسة الفرنسية

احتدمت الاشتباكات فى محيط ميدان التحرير، وشارعى محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان، ظهر اليوم الخميس، بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، لليوم الثالث على التوالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصل عناصر من الأمن تمركزها داخل المدرسة الفرنسية، والتى يرشها عشرات المتظاهرين بالحجارة وزجاجات المولتوف، مما أسفر عن احتراق جزئى بها. فى حين تستمر الاشتباكات بالحجارة بين الجانبين فى شارع محمد محمود، وتطلق قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بشكل متقطع.

 وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط مصابين من الجانبين، تواصل سيارات الإسعاف والدراجات البخارية نقلهم إلى خارج محيط الاشتباكات لإسعافهم، أو نقلهم إلى المستشفيات الواقعة بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تظاهر العشرات من طلاب مدرسة ليسيه الحرية بباب اللوق، الواقعة بشارع محمد محمود، احتجاجاً على اقتحام الشرطة للمدرسة، واستخدامها للهجوم على متظاهرى محمد محمود.
وقف التلاميذ فى منتصف ميدان التحرير يحملون لافتات كتبوا عليها "مدرستى للتعليم والتربية مش ثكنة عسكرية، الشرطة المفروض تحميها مش تكسر فيها، مدرستى مكان تدريس مش قسم بوليس".

 وقال أحد الطلاب المتظاهرين لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن وقفتنا الاحتجاجية تأتى للتنديد باقتحام الشرطة للمدرسة، وملاحقة متظاهرى محمد محمود، وقذفهم بالحجارة، وهو ما تسبب فى تحويل الاشتباكات من شارع محمد محمود إلى المدرسة، مما أسفر عن حريق قسم رياض الأطفال، ونهب محتويات المدرسة.

 وقال تلاميذ المدرسة، إن المدرسة كانت آمنة طوال أيام الثورة وأحداث محمد محمود الماضى، إلا أن هذا العام حولتها الشرطة لساحة أحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حبس 48 متهما وتسليم 7 لأسرهم فى اشتباكات محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسئول بالحرية والعدالة :متظاهرو محمد محمود "بلطجية" و"مأجورون"

وصف مختار العشرى مسئول اللجنة القانونية بحزب الحرية والعدالة –الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود بالبلطجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المكتب التنفيذى لتحالف إنقاذ الثورة، مشاركة التحالف فى مليونية غد، للمطالبة برحيل حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، والقصاص لكافة شهداء ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجلس الوزراء: الحكومة تشكل لجنة من شباب الثورة لمتابعة أحداث محمد محمود

كشف مصدر مطلع بمجلس الوزراء أن الحكومة قررت تشكيل لجنة من شباب الثورة، لمتابعة أحداث شارع محمد محمود والمقبوض عليهم والمصابين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت صفحات تابعة لحزب الحرية والعدالة -الذراع السياسية- لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين على شبكة "الفيس بوك" إن قرارات هامة ستصدر عن رئيس الجمهورية خلال ساعتين على أقصى تقدير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان تكلف كوادرها بالاستعداد للتظاهر دعماً لقرارات الرئيس*

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن مكتب إرشاد الجماعة أصدر تكليفات للمكاتب الإدارية بالمحافظات، بالاستعداد لتحرك موسع بهدف دعم قرارات من المتوقع أن تصدر عن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر المستشار محمد ثروت، قاضى المعارضات، إخلاء سبيل عشرة متهمين بكفالة 200 جنيه، وتجديد حبس واحد 15 يوماً فى أحداث الشغب التى شهدها محيط وزارة الداخلية عقب الذكرى الأولى لأحداث محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة أمام منزل "مرسى" بالشرقية.. وهتافات ضد حكم المرشد

تظاهر منذ قليل العشرات من شباب وفتيات مدينة الزقازيق أمام مسكن الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بالقومية دائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*زكريا عبد العزيز يطلق مبادرة النزول للتحرير لوقف الاشتباكات حقناً للدماء

أطلق المستشار زكريا عبد العزيز، رئيس نادى القضاة الأسبق، مبادرة تدعو جميع القوى الوطنية والسياسية والرموز الوطنية والائتلافات للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير فى التاسعة مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*22 ائتلافا إسلاميا يطالبون الرئيس والإخوان بتشكيل حكومة قوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*محافظ القاهرة: قيمة خسائر أحداث محمد محمود تزيد عن 3 ملايين جنيه 

طالب الدكتور أسامة كمال محافظ القاهرة، مديرية التربية والتعليم، بسرعة حصر كافة التلفيات والخسائر والمسروقات بالمدارس الواقعة فى نطاق شارعى محمد محمود والقصر العينى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يعتلون سور الجامعة الأمريكية.. ويرشقون الأمن بالمولوتوف

احتدمت الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط ميدان التحرير، وشارع محمد محمود، بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، ويواصل الجانبان الرشق بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رشق متظاهرون الأشجار الواقعة داخل المدرسة الفرنسية، بالبنزين، وأضرموا فيها النيران، لإجبار عساكر الأمن المركزى على التراجع إلى داخل المدرسة. بينما تواصل عربات الإسعاف والدرجات البخارية نقل المصابين جراء الاشتباكات التى دخلت يومها الثالث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل لـ"مرسى": لقد خابت فيك آمالنا.. هذا فراق بيننا وبينك*


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الإخوان تكلف كوادرها بالاستعداد للتظاهر دعماً لقرارات الرئيس*
> 
> *كشفت مصادر مطلعة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن مكتب إرشاد الجماعة أصدر تكليفات للمكاتب الإدارية بالمحافظات، بالاستعداد لتحرك موسع بهدف دعم قرارات من المتوقع أن تصدر عن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


اوعى يكون قرراتة ان يجيب الشاطر او العريان  للوزارة هههههههه
تبقى  احلوت قوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اوعى يكون قرراتة ان يجيب الشاطر او العريان  للوزارة هههههههه
> تبقى  احلوت قوى



*عارفاه زكى ويعملها :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*معلومه غير متأكده من صحتها الى الان وصلتلى من أحد السلفيين 
بكره السلفييين من كل المحافظات هينزلوا للمطالبه بسقوط النظام وتنحى مرسى
وعرفت كمان ان كل شخص منهم قبض 500 جنيه واقامه يوم فى القاهره واوامر باستخدام العنف ان استلزم الامر لكده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المنيرة" يستقبل مجندين مصابين أحدهما بـ"خرطوش" باشتباكات محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
تقدم ظهر اليوم الخميس، المحامى بالنقض محسن بهنسى المدير التنفيذى لمركز الشهيد للدفاع عن الحقوق والمحاماة ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، ببلاغ يتهم الأمن باحتلال مدرسة "الليسه" لاستثارة المتظاهرين ضد كل من وزير الداخلية، ومساعد الوزير للأمن العام.*


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلومه غير متأكده من صحتها الى الان وصلتلى من أحد السلفيين
> بكره السلفييين من كل المحافظات هينزلوا للمطالبه بسقوط النظام وتنحى مرسى
> وعرفت كمان ان كل شخص منهم قبض 500 جنيه واقامه يوم فى القاهره واوامر باستخدام العنف ان استلزم الامر لكده *


ياسلام يا سوكيننه لو ماشى 

بااااااااااااااااااااااااه   ياااااااااااه ياااااااااااااااااااااه 

حلم حياتى  يمشى هو وعصابته والسلفيين طبعا 

ربنا كبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت وزارة التربية والتعليم نقل كافة التلاميذ المقيدين بالمدارس الواقعة بشارع محمد محمود ومنطقة باب اللوق لمدارس أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*احتدام اشتباكات "محمد محمود".. والمتظاهرون يهتفون: يسقط حكم المرشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمام تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الجانبين، لجأت عناصر الأمن المركزى إلى إطلاق وابل من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدمع، فى الوقت الذى يواصل فيه ملثمون انتشارهم أعلى سور مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية، لرشق جنود الأمن بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يستدعى وزير العدل لوضع قانون للسيطرة على أحداث محمد محمود

توجه المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل، صباح اليوم، إلى مقر قصر الاتحادية لمقابلة الرئيس محمد مرسى، وذلك لتقدير الأوضاع الواقعة بشارع محمد محمود والاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تباشر نيابة وسط القاهرة بإشراف المستشار عمرو فوزى المحامى العام الأول للنيابات التحقيق مع 153 متهما فى أحداث إحياء ذكرى محمد محمود، والذين تم توزيعهم على جميع نيابات وسط لتخفيف الضغط على نيابة عابدين بعد أن أسفرت تلك الأحداث عن إصابة 8 ضباط و24 مجندا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور علاء ماهر مدير مستشفيات جامعة القاهرة، أن الشاب المصاب فى أحداث محمود صلاح جابر، و المحتجز بمستشفى طب قصر العينى ، حالته حرجة وليس فيها تقدم يذكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تجبر المتظاهرين على التراجع إلى ميدان التحرير

نجحت قوات الأمن فى طرد المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع محمد محمود، حيث أمطرتهم بوابل من القنابل المسيلة للدموع من أعلى مبانى المدرسة الفرنسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: القبض على 203 متهمين فى أحداث محمد محمود وإصابة 92 شرطيا

أكدت وزارة الداخلية أن الأحداث الواقعة بشارعى محمد محمود وقصر العينى، أسفرت حتى الآن عن ضبط 203 من مثيرى الشغب ممن يعملون على التعدى على القوات المكلفة بتأمين المنشآت الهامة المتواجدة فى الشارعين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يقوم المتظاهرون الآن بتنظيم صفوفهم، أمام مجمع التحرير، ومحاولة العودة مرة أخرى إلى شارع محمد محمود، للاشتباك مع قوات الأمن المركزى الموجودة بالمدرسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"القضاء العالى" خشية اقتحامه من المتظاهرين اليوم

تحول مبنى دار القضاء العالى بوسط القاهرة إلى ثكنة عسكرية من قبل ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى، المسلحين بالدرع والخوذة والعصا، حيث انتشر المجندون داخل المبنى وتكتلوا أمام بوابة محكمة النقض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حزب الوفد يعلن مشاركته رسميا بمظاهرات "جمعة الغضب"

أعلن حزب الوفد عن مشاركته فى مظاهرات جمعة الغضب، مطالبا بالقصاص للشهداء وإقالة حكومة د. هشام قنديل، مؤكدا عن عجزها فى حل مشاكل المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمن الشرقية يدفع بتشكيلات احتياطية لتأمين مسكن الرئيس وعائلته

قال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية، إن قيادات المديرية دفعت بتشكيلات احتياطية من قوات الأمن لتأمين مسكن الرئيس بقرية العدوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاد المتظاهرون إلى شارع محمد محمود، وتجددت الاشتباكات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بالمدرسة الفرنسية ورشقهم بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات الآمن قنابل مسيلة للدموع، وصلت حدود شارع محمد محمود، وصار حالة من الذعر بين المارين بالسيارات بالميدان وبين المشاركين فى مظاهرة اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*واصل المتظاهرون هتافاتهم المعادية ضد الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والتى منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"ايوه نهتف ضد المرشد" و"مرسى يا مرسى بيه الأنبوبة 100 جنيه" و"الغلبان هيعمل إيه". واعتلى الملثمون سور الجامعة الأمريكية لقذف قوات الأمن بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: النيابة طلبت تسجيلات كاميرات المراقبة للتحقيق فى "محمد محمود"

أكد مصدر قضائى أن النيابة العامة طلبت من الأجهزة المختصة ووزارة الداخلية بسرعة تحريز تسجيلات كاميرات المراقبة المثبتة أعلى المبانى الهامة والحكومية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رسمياً.. 152 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات محمد محمود منذ اندلاعها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يطلب تحريات جميع الجهات الأمنية عن أحداث محمد محمود

صرح المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة العامة بأن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، كلف السيد اللواء وزير الداخلية، ومدير المخابرات الحربية، ورئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة، بموافاة النيابة بالمعلومات والتحريات عن الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"اليوم السابع" ينشر أسماء المقبوض عليهم أمس فى أحداث محمد محمود


حصل "اليوم السابع" على أسماء 44 ناشطا المقبوض عليهم فى شارع محمد محمود، والذين تم عرضهم اليوم على نيابة عابدين للتحقيق معهم، حيث وجهت لهم النيابة تهمة التعدى على أفراد الشرطة، وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة وإثارة الشغب.

 الأسماء الكاملة لكل المتهمين المقبوض عليهم هى:

 1. أحمد طارق السيد
 2. وليد حمدى السيد
 3. مؤمن رجب حمدى
 4. محمد رمضان عبدالهادى
 5.أحمد منشاوى عثمان
 6.مصطفى حمدى عبد الغنى
 7.مصطفى عبدالدايم عبدالحميد
 8.أحمد إبراهيم محمد
 9.مصطفى ابو العلا عبد المعطى
 10.عبدالله محمد عبدالله مغاورى
 11.أحمد حمزة إبراهيم عاشور
 12.محمد أحمد غنيم سعودى
 13. محمد أمين إبراهيم حسن
 14. عمر زكريا محمد فتحى
 15. طارق صبحى محمد صالح
 16. أسامة محمد أحمد محمد
 17. محمد عبد العزيز علام
 18. حسين عاطف السيد أحمد
 19. وليد عادل زكيه
 20. محمد خالد محمد حسن
 21. مصطفى أشرف محمد
 22. مصطفى محمد صلاح الدين
 23. محمد محمود يوسف
 24. محمد زكريا عبد الحى
 25. ماجد سيد محمد مرعى
 26. أحمد جاد متولى
 27. محمود محمد عبد المنعم
 28. شادى محمد مصطفى
 29. رضا صالح دويقة
 30. مصطفى محمد احمد
 31. مصطفى أبو السعود أحمد
 32. مصطفى عبد العاطى حسين أحمد
 33. أحمد حسين لبيب حسن
 34. عمرو خالد عادل
 35. فادى فارس اسكندر
 36. محمد كامل حامد
 37. عبدالرحمن مندى السيد
 38. أحمد عبد المنجى عبدالفتاح
 39. كريم محمد حسين
 40. حمدى محمد حمدى
 41. محمود عادل عبد العظيم
 42. محمد حسين سالم عبدالحليم
 43. محمد إسماعيل مصطفى أحمد
 44. محمد مبارك حسن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*لجأت قوات الأمن إلى إطلاق أعيرة خرطوش فى الهواء، وخراطيم المياه، ووابل من قنابل الغاز، فى محاولة لتفرقة المتظاهرين، فى ثالث أيام الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط ميدان التحرير وشارعى محمد محمود وقصر العينى.

 وتواصل قوات الأمن اشتباكها مع المتظاهرين، بشارع محمد محمود فى محاولة لإرغامهم على التراجع لميدان التحرير، الأمر الذى أسفر عن سقوط عدد من المصابين من الجانبين.

 وأمام المدرسة الفرنسية، احتدمت الاشتباكات، وتواصل عناصر الأمن إطلاق قنابل الغاز، أمام وابل من قنابل المولوتوف، والحجارة التى يطلقها المتظاهرون، وعدد من الملثمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان مرسى بعد قليل
بس يا رب يفتكرنا ويجيب سيرة مصر فى اى حاجه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجمع العشرات من شباب وأعضاء الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة أمام دار القضاء العالى منذ قليل، ورفعوا شعائر أذان المغرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*فشلت المبادرة التى حاولت بعض الشخصيات العامة إقامتها لتهدئة الأوضاع بشارع محمد محمود ووقف الاشتباك بين قوات الأمن والمحتجين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياسر على بيلقى البيان من الرياسه حالا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايه التهريج ده 
البلد هتولع ..!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* الصفحة مرسى على "فيس بوك" تستبدل صورته بأخرى لميدان التحرير 
لا ثورجى يا ريس ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات دائره الان أمام مديرية أمن الاسكندريه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد الاعداد فى التحرير وهتافات ضد مرسى والاخوان 
تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود وميدان التحرير، بعد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة والخاصة بإقالة النائب العام، وإعادة محاكمة المتهمين بقتله الثوار وغيرها.

 كما عبر المتواجدون بالميدان عن عدم رضاهم بقرارات مرسى الأخيرة، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومنها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، و"بيع بيع بيع" و"الثور ة مستمرة "ارحل"، ورفع الثوار صورة لـ"جيكا" شهيد حركة 6 أبريل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة من "محمد محمود" لمجلس الوزراء تطالب بإسقاط دولة المرشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أغلق المتظاهرون أمام دار القضاء العالى، شارع 26 يوليو، بشكل كامل فى المنطقة المواجهة لدار القضاء وسط حالة من الغياب الأمنى الكامل
وعلق المتظاهرون على أبواب دار القضاء لافتات "الشعب يؤيد محاكمة الفاسدين" ولا لذيول مبارك فى الفضاء، كما قاموا بإطلاق الألعاب النارية للاحتفال بقرار الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* الأمن يستخدم قنابل الغاز بكثافة وهروب المتظاهرين للشوارع الجانبية والميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمود عفيفي المتحدث الرسمي باسم حركة 6 ابريل هاتفيا ل اون تي في : بعد موت جابر اصبح بينا وبين الرئيس مرسي دم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* متظاهرو محمد محمود يشعلون النيران بملحق الجامعة الأمريكية 














          أشعل المتظاهرين  بشارع محمد محمود   النيران بملحق الجامعة الأمريكية بعد أن  القوا عليها النيران وزجاجات   المولوتوف و تحسبا منهم تواجد أفراد الأمن العسكري داخل الملحق.

وشهد الشارع حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن حيث القي   المتظاهرون الحجارة على قوات الأمن وردت عليهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع مما   أدى إلى تزايد حالات الإغماء بين المتظاهرين.

ومن جهة أخرى قام متظاهرو الميدان بطرد بعض المؤيدين لقرارات مرسى مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"

صدى البلد
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*لغاز المستخدم أمريكى الصنع والأخطر من نوعه فى العالم.. ويبقى تأثيره لـ60 يومًا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

خبير سموم: غاز قنابل الشرطة يسبب الشلل والوفاة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*والأمن يكثف تواجده خلف الأسلاك..
توقف الاشتباكات بـ"محمد محمود" والمتظاهرون يتجمعون بـ"القصر العينى" *

*عاد المتظاهرون للحشد مرة أخرى بشارع قصر العينى صباح اليوم الجمعة، بعدما قام جنود القوات المسلحة، بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة بجوار مجلس الشورى ببداية الشيخ ريحان، حيث ألقى المتظاهرون عدداً من زجاجات الملوتوف والحجارة على قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الأسلاك، كما قاموا بإشعال النيران بإطارات السيارات بعرض شارع القصر العينى من ناحية الشيخ ريحان.

 وفى السياق نفسه، كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط مجلس الشورى، حيث شكلت دروعا بشرية بعرض السور الموازى للمجلس.

 وعلى جانب آخر، توقفت الاشتباكات بشارع محمد محمود بعد مغادرة المتظاهرين الشارع، وتوقفت قوات الأمن عن إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تفحم مدرسة الليسيه بالتحرير  				 		
 






 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب ـ محمود فايد: 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 21 نوفمير 2012 23:48 		     
      	 	تسبب إلقاء المولوتوف على مدرسة "الليسيه"  الفرنسية المجاورة  للجامعة  الأمريكية فى تفحم الطوابق العلوية للمدرسة  بالكامل، وسط محاولات  من قوات  الأمن لاحتواء الموقف والسيطرة على الحرائق  المشتعلة بالمدرسة  منذ ساعات.
    	وتستمر عمليات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  بشارعي محمد  محمود  وقصر العيني، فيما تكثف قوات الأمن من قنابل الغاز  المسيلة للدموع  لتفريق  المتظاهرين.
  	كما تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات فى محيط شارع محمد محمود  ومجلس الوزراء,  وذلك  بعد أن كثفت إطلاقها للغاز المسيل للدموع على  المتظاهرين, مما أدى  إلى  وصلولها للجامعة الأمريكية بعد أن قاموا  المتظاهرين بردها على قوات  الأمن   وسط حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين.
  	وتسود حالة من الفوضى كافة أرجاء ميدان التحرير جراء  عمليات الكر والفر   بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين ومحاولات الأمن المستمر  ومصفحاته فى مطاردة   المتظاهرين الذين يحاولون الوصول لوزارة الداخلية.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. الجيش ينسحب من محيط الوزراء والمتظاهرون يعودون لـ"التحرير"

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 07:42

*
*



قوات الجيش​*​*كتب محمد السيد تصوير ماهر إسكندر
انسحبت  قوات الجيش، من محيط مجلس الوزراء بشارع قصر العينى، صباح اليوم الجمعة،  وذلك بعد أن قامت بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة على جميع الشوارع المؤدية لمجلس  الوزراء، فيما تمركزت قوات الأمن المركزى خلف الأسلاك بجوار مجلس الشورى،  حيث تواجد المئات من قوات الأمن، بالإضافة إلى ثلاث سيارات مصفحة.

وعلى جانب آخر، تراجع المتظاهرون مره أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير، مرددين  العديد من الهتافات المضادة للداخلية، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومنها  "الداخلية بلطجية" و"بيع بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".










































* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* نصب الأسلاك الشائكة بمداخل الشوارع المؤدية إلى "الشعب" و"الشورى".. وانتشار مكثف للأمن بمحيط "الداخلية"*
​                          الجمعة 23.11.2012 - 08:25 ص ​ 



 ​              القاهرة-أ ش أ         ​ شهد محيط وزارة الداخلية ومجلسا الشعب والشورى صباح اليوم الجمعة، إجراءات أمنية مكثفة، استعدادًا لمليونية "جمعة الغضب والإنذار".


ونصب  أفراد القوات المسلحة، الأسلاك  الشائكة بمداخل الشوارع المؤدية إلى محيط  مجلسي الشعب والشورى ومقر مجلس  الوزراء، كما شهد محيط وزارة الداخلية انتشارًا مكثفًا لقوات الأمن المركزي  وبعض آليات القوات المسلحة.


وكانت وزارة الداخلية قد أعلنت الليلة  الماضية عن أنه في ضوء دعوات بعض القوى السياسية والثورية تنظيم مسيرات  وتظاهرات في بعض الميادين بمختلف المحافظات صباح اليوم، فإنها تؤكد  التزامها بحرية التعبير السلمي من خلال المسيرات والمظاهرات، وأنها ستضطلع  بمسئولياتها في تأمين المنشآت المهمة والشرطية والممتلكات.


وناشدت وزارة الداخليةالقوى السياسية  والثورية توجيه المشاركين في تلك التظاهرات  والمسيرات بعدم الاحتكاك  بالقوات المنوط بها تأمين تلك المسيرات أو  المنشآت التي هى ملك الشعب، كما  ناشدت الشرفاء من أبناء هذا الوطن التواصل  مع الأجهزة الأمنية للإبلاغ عن  أي مشتبه فيهم قد يتواجدون وسط تلك التظاهرات للقيام بأعمال تخريبية أو  عدائية أو إحداث الوقيعة بينالمتظاهرين أو بينهم وقوات الشرطة.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



  تواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود

             تواصلت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود لليوم الخامس على التوالي.

        وقام المتظاهرون بالتجمع في بداية شارع محمد محمود وأمام مدرسة "ليسيه  الحرية" الكائنة بالشارع، ورشقوا قوات الأمن المتمركزة داخل المدرسة  بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة، في الوقت الذي قامت فيه قوات الأمن  برشقهم بالحجارة هى الأخرى لمحاولة إبعادهم عن المدرسة، وأطلقت قوات الأمن  قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بين الحين والآخر لإبعادهم باتجاه ميدان  التحرير.

        ومازالت المواجهات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن دائرة بشكل متقطع قبيل بدء مليونية (جمعة الغضب والإنذار).

        الاهرام​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* مدرعات الشرطة تؤمن قصر الاتحادية بعد دعاوي بوقفات تأييدية للرئيس مُرسي من قِبل التيارات الإسلامية #ENN

 مُراسلتنا : آية حسام
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*صدى البلد: المتظاهرون يغلقون جميع مداخل ميدان التحرير.. استعدادًا لبدء فعاليات جمعة "الغضب والإنذار"*
​


----------

